#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-23
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como andas???
<PabloRubianes> la pagina como empezo a moverse a puro huevo!!
<PabloRubianes> vuelvo en un rato
<ratman> nas
<virusuy> ratman: nas
<PabloRubianes> hola
<andresmatch> hola
<andresmatch> hay alguien
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<Brandon> Hola ?
<Brandon> Alguien me puede ayudar ?
<Brandon> Hola ?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-24
<virusuy> pcapeluto: como va?
<pcapeluto> Acá toy.... tratando de subir el pack de lanzadores al Launchpad
<pcapeluto> pero no he logrado que me quite el +junk en la ruta
<pcapeluto> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy/+junk/unity-launchers
<virusuy> uhh, me voy a bañar y a la vuelta te doy una mano
<virusuy> porque yo tenia ese drama tambien
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<pcapeluto> dale
<PabloRubianes> hola
<pcapeluto> que tal PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> todo bien vos_
<PabloRubianes> sobrevivi a la gripe y ahora tirando
<pcapeluto> bien... subiendo algunas cosas al Launchpad de ubuntu uruguay
<pcapeluto> Pah si... viene complicada la cosa, mi guri ta con toz y me está pasando la cosa a mi también
<pcapeluto> ayer nos dimos una vueltita por UCM para controlarnos
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, vas a subir ahora?
<PabloRubianes> porque sino paro el pull que hice recien
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<pcapeluto> Jajaj
<PabloRubianes> ta bueno esto de launchpad
<pcapeluto> no
<pcapeluto> no es del portal
<pcapeluto> subí todo el packLauncher
<PabloRubianes> genial
<pcapeluto> Pero aún no puedo quitar el +junk de la ruta
<pcapeluto> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy/+junk/unity-launchers
<PabloRubianes> pero hay que ponerlo en el ppa de ubuntu uy asi queda todo ahi para que solo haya que agregar un repo
<pcapeluto> Si, pero en el ppa no debe estar un .deb?
<PabloRubianes> si
<pcapeluto> como sea igual tenemos que tener en el launchpad el código y si se hacen modificaciones ya quedan
<PabloRubianes> pero la idea era hacerlos deb no?
<pcapeluto> Yo el .deb llegué a hacerlo pero me dió problemas para desinstalarlo
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<pcapeluto> Si si... la idea es crear los .deb
<PabloRubianes> te bajaste el bazaar explorer?
<pcapeluto> si. un espectáculo
<pcapeluto> ahora voy entendiendo un poco más la cosa
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<pcapeluto> Por lo menos llevo subidas una cantidad de branches
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> lo que subiste son updates 
<pcapeluto> bueno
<PabloRubianes> branches hay 1
<pcapeluto> eso
<pcapeluto> jajajajja
<pcapeluto> Y armé algunos blueprints para tener como objetivo
<PabloRubianes> en algun momento cuando hagamos el final hay que dejar esta branch como trunk y hacer una branch de develop como tenemos esta
<pcapeluto> Ah... si, a la grande le puse Cuca
<PabloRubianes> cuca?
<pcapeluto> Ja... es que entre branches, trunkes y developes me siento como perro en cancha de bochas
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> truck es la estable que no se toca...
<PabloRubianes> developer es la que se toquetea
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: como andas?
<PabloRubianes> y cuando te gusta como quedo la dev... hay que hacer un merge (juntada) entre las dos para que se guarden en la Trunk los cambios
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, barbaro... sorprendido con el avance del sitio
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: viste?
<virusuy> yo me tengo que poner las pilas con el blog
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> voy a ver si puedo avanzar un poquito cada dia
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, hay que ver dos cosas
<pcapeluto> Viste el tentativo de foro pablorubianes?
<PabloRubianes> una es con que se puede hacer y otra es si no es mejor un planet
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, no vi nada todavia esta en el branch?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: planet? uhmmmmm
<pcapeluto> No no... eso aún no, estoy con esos detalles
<pcapeluto> http://ubuntu.org.uy/foro/
<virusuy> me parece que el foro en si no deberia tener branch
<virusuy> no es algo que vayamos a modificar mucho
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: el 6 de junio paso a big blue :)
<pcapeluto> big blue?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, la paz sea contigo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: eso significa, armate de mucha paciencia ? jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, a la pelota
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, entre otras cosas
<virusuy> jajajaj por ?
<PabloRubianes> en realidad no se que tan mal la pasan en donde vas vos
<virusuy> che pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> que pasó?
<virusuy> me parece que deberia estar estructurado distinto el foro
<pcapeluto> por que a la pelota?
<pcapeluto> La estructura es lo más modificable
<pcapeluto> En si los temas son solo pruebas para ver su funcionalidad
<pcapeluto> hay un par de bugs que encontré
<pcapeluto> en el tema más que nada
<pcapeluto> Y la implementación de openID
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> igual, sigo pensando que los colores son muy extremitas
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, a mi me gusto el tema
<virusuy> extremistas
<PabloRubianes> eso es PHPbb?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: se
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> en cuanto a lo de la pagina...
<virusuy> podemos toquetear el css
<virusuy> no ?
<pcapeluto> si claro
<PabloRubianes> un seg queria hablar de eso ya que estamos los 3
<virusuy> pcapeluto: capaz lo que si podemos subir es el tema del css del foro
<virusuy> dale
<PabloRubianes> 2 cosas que me quedaron por discutir
<PabloRubianes> 1 es que no se si es mejor un sistema de Planet a un sistema de blog...
<virusuy> un planet no se
<pcapeluto> Pero el planet no es un compiado de blogs?
<virusuy> me parece que esta bueno, pero como algo agregado al sitio y no como sistema de blog
<PabloRubianes> y 2 hay que ver de lo que hagamos en la pagina los estilos esten en el Css y no en el HTML... porque nos va a traer problemas en el futuro para hacer el matenimiento
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: los estilos hoy por hoy se hacen en el CSS , exceptuando casos que los podemos migrar al CSS
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pero hay pila de estilos en el index ponele
<PabloRubianes> despues nos vamos a volver chinos
<PabloRubianes> digo mejor empezar prolijos
<pcapeluto> Lo que dice PabloRubianes es en los casos que se les aplica por ejemplo un color al tipo de letra pero con style dentro del tag de ese renglón
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo
<virusuy> ñv
<virusuy> pero 
<pcapeluto> El problema PabloRubianes es que los editores HTML es la forma en que escriben el código
<virusuy> los mandamos al css y lo referenciamos con un ID
<PabloRubianes> o que largo tiene
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, los editores visuales
<pcapeluto> Si..
<pcapeluto> hay algún otro?
<PabloRubianes> pero uno que no sea wysiwyg no
<pcapeluto> jajajajjaja
<PabloRubianes> Kodomo edit o Aptana estan buenos
<PabloRubianes> o sino mete gedit
<virusuy> o geany
<virusuy> que esta en el punto medio entre un editor WYSIWYG
<virusuy> y un gedit
<pcapeluto> Es que yo genero lo más grande de la estructura con Kompozer por jemplo, y luego modifico los detalles con gedit
<pcapeluto> pero armar toda la estructura con un editor de texto me parece demasiado ochentoso
<virusuy> yo quiero discutir un tema tambien
<virusuy> que me olvide que era
<virusuy> pero cuando me acuerde, lo quiero discutir
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA
<virusuy> ahh si
<virusuy> vale la pena programar un blog desde cero ?
<PabloRubianes> para mi no
<PabloRubianes> pero la idea del planet no pinto mucho
<virusuy> y no
<virusuy> lo del planet puede sailir pero como agregado
<pcapeluto> Pero como es el asunto del planet?
<PabloRubianes> el planet es asi
<PabloRubianes> vos publicas algo en tu blog con una categoria "planet-ubuntu" por ejemplo y en planet ubuntu sale tu entrada como si fuera el blog de planet ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> vos cargas el rss del blog para agregar y cargas los que tengan esa categoria
<pcapeluto> está bien, pero eso requiere que tengas un blog
<PabloRubianes> si
<pcapeluto> no va con lo que tenemos nosotros que es un blog proppio
<PabloRubianes> si
<pcapeluto> El planet viene bien para tenerlo como entrada de los enlaces
<PabloRubianes> la otra es cambiar drupal por otra cosa
<pcapeluto> pero me parece que si queremos postear nosotros y mantener nuestro blog no nos sirve
<pcapeluto> Es que con todo esto que estamos haciendo estamos dejando de usar Drupal
<PabloRubianes> wordpress?
<pcapeluto> Wordpress es muy MUY completo
<pcapeluto> y lo estaba probando
<pcapeluto> el tema es el theme
<pcapeluto> Que loco juego de palabras
<PabloRubianes> no hay tema ubuntu de wordpress?
<pcapeluto> No, el tema que hay es de ubuntu viejo
<pcapeluto> Podemos centrarnos en eso
<pcapeluto> a mi me gustó la idea de Wordpres por su comodidad para todo
<PabloRubianes> y podemos ver como hacemos para hacer un tema
<PabloRubianes> muy dificil no puede ser
<pcapeluto> perá
<PabloRubianes> ya esta el sitio nuevo live???
<pcapeluto> Tengo el tema para Wordpress
<pcapeluto> pero no anda
<pcapeluto> podemos ver por que y lo arreglamos
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, pusiste el sitio nuevo y no es la ultima version
<PabloRubianes> el footer es el viejo
<pcapeluto> No
<pcapeluto> no puse nada 
<pcapeluto> el sitio es el mismo de siempre
<PabloRubianes> esta el viejo
<pcapeluto> Es decir
<pcapeluto> la primer versión del portal
<pcapeluto> con los enlaces a casi todo lo viejo
<PabloRubianes> esta el sitio nuevo pero la primera version no la de ahora
<pcapeluto> claro
<pcapeluto> no hay nada de lo que estamos haciendo
<pcapeluto>   https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme
<pcapeluto> podemos empezar por esto
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, pero no esta mas el drupal. esta el que estuvimos retocando pero como estaba el viernes pasado en el branch no como ahora
<pcapeluto> El drupal sigue estando en el enlace Blog
<pcapeluto> está separado ahora todo
<PabloRubianes> claro pero la version que esta de footer.php es vieja
<PabloRubianes> pone la que esta ahora en el branch que se ve horrible esa
<pcapeluto> ajjajaj
<pcapeluto> OK, subo la que está en el branch
<PabloRubianes> jaja sino para que tenemos branch :P
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<pcapeluto> les parece entonces trabajar en el tema de Wordpress para nuestro blog?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> por ahora dejamos este
<PabloRubianes> y en el home tendria que tener algo sobre la reestructura no?
<pcapeluto> Sobre la estructura?
<PabloRubianes> sobre todos los cambios
<PabloRubianes> no?
<pcapeluto> Ah... podemos hacer una parte en las novedades
<pcapeluto> huuu
<pcapeluto> me olvidé de crear contenido para el Unity
<pcapeluto> está el enlace que no lleva a nada
<PabloRubianes> yo voy a comer y me pongo a trabajar en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> ya me reconfigure el apache de mi maquina para que me quede el www en la carpeta de repo de bzr asi es mas rapido trabajar
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo
<pcapeluto> ya está.... ya subí el código del nuevo portal del sitio
<PabloRubianes> barbaro
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, y abria que poner alguna foto de eventos viejos y sacar ponele las que se quedan deformadas
<PabloRubianes> es cambiar una foto por otra no_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<pcapeluto> Che, no es por nada pero.... estoy viendo capturas del nuevo gnome3 en el pre-alpha de Ubuntu 11.10  y no le veo cambio alguno...
<pcapeluto> Si, el nombre está con número nomás
<pcapeluto> es bien sencillo eso
<PabloRubianes> este... yo estoy a casi nada de cambiarme para Kubuntu... me tiene paspado
<pcapeluto> estoy trabajando en un "Mini panel de control" para definir eso
<pcapeluto> Que cosa te tiene paspado?
<PabloRubianes> gnome...
<PabloRubianes> y su bobera
<pcapeluto> Vas a abandonar Unity?
<pcapeluto> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<pcapeluto> que feoooooooooo
<pcapeluto> Los de UPS aún no tiene la factura de Canonical, no pueden hacer nada sin eso
<pcapeluto> y Petra está de licencia hasta el 31 de Mayo
<PabloRubianes> pero viendo aplicacion x aplicacion KDE le gana a gnome
<pcapeluto> ASí que por lo pronto no tenemos CD's originales
<pcapeluto> KDE se le fue lejos a Gnome en funcionalidad y apariencia
<pcapeluto> la interfaz para netbooks y tablets es insuperable
<pcapeluto> y su teclado firtual es como el de Android o iOS4
<pcapeluto> Por lejos es mejor
<pcapeluto> pero no se
<PabloRubianes> estoy en trabajo para instalarselo a mi novia y jodiendo con el live cd de la 10.10
<pcapeluto> me da un poco de cosa
<PabloRubianes> es genial
<PabloRubianes> a mi me da cosa por todo lo que lo insulte... por ser medio entreverado
<PabloRubianes> me imagino que se debe poder modificarlo para que no sea parecido a win
<PabloRubianes> pero ya en lo basico kate se come a gedit caminando
<pcapeluto> Yo quiero esperar a ver el 11.10, si veo que no cambia demasiado el asunto también evalúo pasarme a KDE
<PabloRubianes> y cualquier gestor de mails es mejor que evolution
<PabloRubianes> y unity es lindo pero le falta
<maxjedrum> Buenas noches a todos
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, llegaste justo en mi duda existencial
<PabloRubianes> KDE o GNOME...
<pcapeluto> Buenas noches maxjedrum
<pcapeluto> Jajajajaj
<PabloRubianes> ya estoy dudando mucho
<maxjedrum> como andan, soy el unico animalito que esta logueado doble...
<pcapeluto> ahora se arregló
<maxjedrum> ya esta, desconecte mi personalidad publica "normal"
<pcapeluto> jajajaja
<maxjedrum> veo que estan con dramas entre kde gnome y unity
<pcapeluto> Hay de todo
<PabloRubianes> unity aca no tiene que ver en mi problema
<pcapeluto> Hoy arrancó temprano la cosa
<PabloRubianes> es gnome y su forma de ser 
<maxjedrum> cual es el problema PabloRubianes ?
<pcapeluto> hace una hora que estamos definiendo cosas del sitio y ahora el drama existencial de pablorubianes
<PabloRubianes> y kde que es mucho mas lindo y funcional
<pcapeluto> Plasma aplasta a Gnome
<maxjedrum> no estoy tan de acuerdo, lo use y me gusto, salvo un pequeñisimo detalle...
<maxjedrum> no se faking conecta a redes ocultas... no hay forma
<pcapeluto> Personalmente KDE lo veo como MAtrix... Recargado
<pcapeluto> por eso no lo he usado
<pcapeluto> Además de que es demasiado parecido a Windows
<pcapeluto> pero eso es un tema de gustos
<maxjedrum> esta bueno... esta muy "ventanitas"
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, si lo de windows es molesto
<PabloRubianes> eso me molesta tambien
<maxjedrum> claro que para que el ventanitas haga lo que hace kde, tenes que tener el ultimate super recargado...
<pcapeluto> Eso si... la "textura" de las ventanas y los controles son exquisitos
<maxjedrum> plasma me gusta
<maxjedrum> de todos modos es mucho mas funcional gnome y sus derivados
<pcapeluto> Yo quedé helado cuando vi al Plasma correr junto a Unity
<maxjedrum> es espectacular a la hora de uso de scripts
<maxjedrum> gnome
<PabloRubianes> kde tiene hasta un ejecutador de scripts
<PabloRubianes> con editor integrado
<PabloRubianes> me sorprendi cuando entre al tour de kubuntu y a kde.org
<maxjedrum> naaa, igual que lo que se puede hacer en gnome... no se...
<pcapeluto> No se si puede hacer más o menos, lo que importa es que ambos pueden hacer lo básico para cualqueir día de trabajo, estudio o diversión, solo que KDE es más delicado en su estética
<pcapeluto> a Gnome lo veo más Tosco, como de la vieja escuela
<pcapeluto> Me parece que con gnome3 quisieron cambiar eso
<maxjedrum> es cierto
<maxjedrum> igual de momento no me animo con G3... lo intente pero va fatal con ati...
<pcapeluto> Ojo... digo gnome3 no GnomeShell
<maxjedrum> aunque a decir verdad, estoy con los drivers abiertos en este momento, me van mejor que los privativos
<maxjedrum> si si, te entendí gnome shell no lo probé
<maxjedrum> ontá?
<maxjedrum> se puede instalar junto a unity?
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, en gnome que es esto? http://www.kde.org/workspaces/plasmadesktop/screenshots/interactive_console1.png
<maxjedrum> a ver...
<maxjedrum> upa, un script
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, no se puede gnome shell o unity, lo dos no
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, el script no... la consola
<maxjedrum> ok... gnome shell = gnome3?
<maxjedrum> ahhh, pense que era kate!!! eso es la consola?
<maxjedrum> lo parió!!!
<PabloRubianes> si consola de scripts
<PabloRubianes> y kate es mucho mejor que gedit
<pcapeluto> Por lejos es mejor KDE... sigo insistiendo que Gnome se quedó en la década pasada
<pcapeluto> pero KDE es un Windows 7
<maxjedrum> en eso tenes razon... kate le da 30 patadas a gedit
<pcapeluto> y eso me causa nauseas
<maxjedrum> sip, mi to
<pcapeluto> Por cierto... hay un transformationPack que te deja KDE igualito al 7
<PabloRubianes> pero capaz que si lo tuneas un poco te queda mejor 
<PabloRubianes> todo se puede tunear
<maxjedrum> blerj...
<PabloRubianes> enchulame el kde :P
<maxjedrum> ahora si gnome tiene pinta de viejo, que dejas para xfce y lxde?
<pcapeluto> Jajajjjaa
<pcapeluto> Ah... no... esas cosas
<pcapeluto> no
<pcapeluto> dejate de joder
<pcapeluto> Es como instalar PuppyLinux
<maxjedrum> enlightment?
<pcapeluto> Enlightement es de ciencia ficción
<maxjedrum> esos si que estan cuadrados... tienen menos plasticidad que el windows NT
<pcapeluto> Con Enlightenment es como trabajar con una consola de Minority Report
<maxjedrum> ja ja ja ja
<pcapeluto> Está precioso pero es muy poco práctico
<maxjedrum> sip
<maxjedrum> hace mucho que no toco nada de E
<maxjedrum> se puede meter E en una palm?
<PabloRubianes> si
<maxjedrum> muajajajaja 
<maxjedrum> como?
<maxjedrum> link ya ya ya
<maxjedrum> tengo una tungsten e2 y en algun momento logre correrle opie, pero se recontracolgaba y ahora la pagina está en reparaciones hasta marzo del 2011, algo me dice que no van a llegar... y estoy buscando como loco para instalarle algo decente
<PabloRubianes> che asi no se parece a w7 http://itpencil.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/kde4_2.jpg
<maxjedrum> no, ni un poquito, si lo ve el tio bill le da un soponcio...
<PabloRubianes> pero eso es KDE no W7
<maxjedrum> por eso... en seguida dice, como no se te ocurrio antes a vos pedazo de un nabo (dirigiendose a ballmer)
<maxjedrum> en fin, ventanitas, el sistema operativo de los 3 colores...
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<hackdark> chicas....
<maxjedrum> preguntote de nuevo PabloRubianes, linux en palm?
<maxjedrum> hola hackdark
<hackdark> magu42!!!
<hackdark> maxjedrum...
<magu42> hackdark⟿ que hacés loca!!!!
<hackdark> magu42,  que haces vieja!!
<maxjedrum> miren, aparecio magu42!!!
<hackdark> esta enamorado de mi...
<magu42> hackdark⟿ tanto tiempo!!  andas bien?
<hackdark> ;-)
<pcapeluto> demasiado lejos del universo conocido esa captura de KDE, me gusta más normal la cosa
<hackdark> pcapeluto,  buenas
<hackdark> magu42,  todo tranquilo
<pcapeluto> Que tal hackdark magu42
<hackdark> que se cuenta !
<magu42> maxjedrum⟿ yo siempre estoy, pero calladito a veces 
<hackdark> PabloRubianes, que dice señorita
<maxjedrum> lo se, lo se, usted siempre entre las sombras...
<pcapeluto> pah mi que magu42 trbaja en Microsoft
<maxjedrum> noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ a veces  jaja
<pcapeluto> jajajajajajjajajja
<hackdark> pcapeluto, na... tiene que venir papá para que el hijo se haga notar...
<hackdark> XD
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAAAJ
<magu42> hackdark⟿ donde andas metido, seguis en Rio Branco?
<hackdark> afirmativo...
<magu42> hijos bien?  flia bien?
<hackdark> y usted estimado?
<magu42> bien todo bien, demasiado tranquilo
<magu42> ehhh  me desperaton y ahora se quedan callados!!!
<maxjedrum> yo estoy molestando... si queres
<magu42> jaja  maxjedrum +1
<hackdark_> no digan nada...
<maxjedrum> el tema es que recupere una vieja palm tungsten e2, y estoy tratando de encajarle algun pinguino adentro, el palmOS es un desastre
<maxjedrum> pero todo es del 2007 o 2006...
<pcapeluto> Probaste pocketLinux?
<maxjedrum> a buscarlo se ha dicho
<pcapeluto> no se, era algo que pintaba lindo por la década del 90
<maxjedrum> vos decis que esto anda?
<pcapeluto> en una de esas te sirve para esa calculadora
<hackdark> Se me fue eduardor....
<maxjedrum> mmmmmmm
<hackdark> Ya chocaremos....
<maxjedrum> pues, creo que el proyecto no esta muy vivo que digamos...
<pcapeluto> igual que palm
<maxjedrum> che, todavia vive y respira, en manos de hp
<hackdark> magu42, me rajo.
<magu42> hackdark⟿ chau , que andes bien, no te pierdas
<pcapeluto> nos vemos...
<hackdark> Dale vieja, che te dejo grosso para que te traten bien estos degenerados
<magu42> hackdark⟿ cuando te den permiso aparecé  :-)
<magu42> jaja
<hackdark> Toma!!! Hacete el loco si ves que te quieren patotear
<hackdark> No vemos chicas!
<maxjedrum> saludos hackdark
<pcapeluto> Maxjedrum: cuando vas a postear tus contribuciones para el portal nuevo?
<pcapeluto> mirá que te borramos de la comunidad
<maxjedrum> guat???
<maxjedrum> de que estas hablando???
<maxjedrum> si me borran, uso mi otra personalidad...
<pcapeluto> Y si.... después de tu comentario sobre revivir una palm, lo menos que puedo pedirte es que colabores con algunas líneas de código
<maxjedrum> y hago preguntas escabrosas... je je
<maxjedrum> la palm vive y lucha, con palmOS, pero quiero que tenga un tux adentro... je je
<pcapeluto> Hoy subí la última versión del código del portal de Ubuntu Uruguay
<pcapeluto> Estamos con virusuy y PabloRubianes metiéndole duro y parejo al código
<maxjedrum> pero yo mucho de codigo no se... puedo aprender si quieren
<maxjedrum> pero necesito una "guia de programación para trogloditas"
<pcapeluto> Jajajja
<pcapeluto> no
<maxjedrum> hace mucho que no toco nada de codigo, y lo ultimo que vi fue...
<maxjedrum> cha cha cha channnnnnnnnnnn
<pcapeluto> Con que pruebes que todo anda ya alcanza
<maxjedrum> vb 6
<maxjedrum> ahhh, por toquetear no tengo drama
<pcapeluto> jajjaaj
<pcapeluto> subimos todo el código del portal a Launchpad
<pcapeluto> para que puedan meterle mano
<maxjedrum> siempre que alguna chica o señora pregunta por el tocador de damas, contesto lo mismo, soy su servidor....
<maxjedrum> o sea, que por tocar...
<pcapeluto> A bue
<pcapeluto> pero somos todos hombres acá che
<maxjedrum> en fin, eramos tan pobres... (como dijo el negro olmedo)
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, si queres obtener el codigo tenes que instalar bazaar
<PabloRubianes> y despues poner
<PabloRubianes> en el terminal unos comandos
<maxjedrum> bazaar alla voy
<pcapeluto> Jajajaj
<pcapeluto> lo instalás con el comando rm -rf /
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJJAAJ
<maxjedrum> pues no, no hay nada pa instalar que se llame bazaar
<PabloRubianes> tenes llaves ssh?
<pcapeluto> chite viejo
<EduardoR> hola a todos!
<maxjedrum> yo tengo llaves de casa... si no es eso no tengo idea de lo que me hablas
<maxjedrum> EduardoR que cuenta????
<maxjedrum> no PabloRubianes  no tengo llaves ssh
<pcapeluto> sudo apt-get install bzr
<EduardoR> yo actualicé las llaves y ya me las olvide de nuevo
<maxjedrum> es mas, no estoy seguro de si entiendo lo que me preguntas...
<maxjedrum> instalando bzr
<EduardoR> andan con eso!
<EduardoR> yo me quedé por allí tambien
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, en montevideo.ubuntu.org.uy esta como hacer las llaves y subirlas a launchpad
<pcapeluto> como con eso
<maxjedrum> ok
<PabloRubianes> sin llaves no podes subir codigo
<EduardoR> la llaves las tengo, pero la pgp es del año del golero
<PabloRubianes> si tenes la clave no importa
<maxjedrum> che la pgp la tengo, pero hay que actualizarla?
<EduardoR> no debo haber perdido la privada
<pcapeluto> esteeee.....  pablorubianes, se liberó Lucid Lynx?
<EduardoR> si, la perdí, quiero decir
<maxjedrum> estoy en proceso de crear la llave
<EduardoR> tamo en el horno estamos
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, nunca firmaste el coc?
<EduardoR> pero al cambiar de ubuntu, se me fueron al carajo!
<PabloRubianes> che pcapeluto en lo que estamos haciendo hay unos wordpress 1 y 2 esos no se pueden usar?
<pcapeluto> ya está liberada la versión 3.x
<PabloRubianes> pero el 1 y 2 son version 1 y version 2 
<PabloRubianes> no por la version de WP
<maxjedrum> tengo que subir las dos llaves?
<PabloRubianes> si queres si asi te queda prolijo
<maxjedrum> ok
<pcapeluto> Ah
<pcapeluto> pará
<pcapeluto> pucha... perdi el enlace
<maxjedrum> arghhhh de que hablas willy?
<maxjedrum> no entiendo nada, me pide importar la clave, escribo pero no me da pelota...
<PabloRubianes> el tutorial tiene todo eso no?
<maxjedrum> no... estoy siguiendo el de launchpad
<maxjedrum> pero hay algo que no funca
<maxjedrum> Possible Step 5: You may need to run ssh-add with the id file if you created an id file other than ~/.ssh/id_rsa. Do ssh_add /path/to/file/id_rsa_newfile . If you’re on the Mac, you can execute the following on the command line:
<maxjedrum>     cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | pbcopy 
<maxjedrum> daniel@daniel-C-515:~$ cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | pbcopy 
<maxjedrum> No se ha encontrado la orden «pbcopy», quizás quiso decir:
<maxjedrum>  La orden «pcopy» del paquete «pcopy» (universe)
<maxjedrum>  La orden «bcopy» del paquete «bacula-sd-pgsql» (main)
<maxjedrum>  La orden «bcopy» del paquete «bacula-sd-sqlite3» (main)
<maxjedrum>  La orden «bcopy» del paquete «bacula-sd-mysql» (main)
<maxjedrum> pbcopy: orden no encontrada
<maxjedrum> daniel@daniel-C-515:~$ ~/.ssh/id_rsa. Do ssh_add /path/to/file/id_rsa_newfile
<maxjedrum> bash: /home/daniel/.ssh/id_rsa.: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<maxjedrum> daniel@daniel-C-515:~$ 
<maxjedrum> y hasta ahi llego
<maxjedrum> instalo bcopy?
<EduardoR> pero eso se hace con el mismo programa
<maxjedrum> soy un anormal, ya esta listo
<EduardoR> sin usar la terminal
<maxjedrum> tenia que copiar lo que tengo en /home/daniel/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<maxjedrum> ya esta
<maxjedrum> ya tengo la open pgp y la ssh listas
<maxjedrum> veia que me decia de nuevo importar abajo y queria hacer de nuevo el procedimiento... los lunes no son buen dia para estas cosas...
<EduardoR> ahora yo no tengo la pgp
<EduardoR> me mandó un mail encriptado y thunderbird no muestra nada desencriptado
<EduardoR> como carajo desencripto eso?
<maxjedrum> paaa hace tanto que no uso pgp...
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, no se con que programa hiciste el ubuntu.php pero lo odio te encajo tags que ya no se usan... te mete el docktype de html5 y <br> que copado!
<pcapeluto> El Kompozer es un espectáculo
<maxjedrum> ok, PabloRubianes y ahora?
<PabloRubianes> hiciste el bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website?
<PabloRubianes> en el terminal?
<maxjedrum> nop
<maxjedrum> ahi voy
<EduardoR> instalando Enigmail....
<PabloRubianes> hacelo y te baja el branch que estamos trabajando
<EduardoR> no es compatible con 64!!!!!!
<pcapeluto> El universo no es compatible con 64
<EduardoR> cuando van a integrar thunderbird de una f*** vez!
<maxjedrum> PabloRubianes, me da esto You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<maxjedrum>  pero igual esta bajando
<PabloRubianes> ahi te tiro un comando para arreglar eso no maxjedrum ?
<PabloRubianes> ahi tenes que poner tu usuario de launchpad
<maxjedrum> en eso estoy
<maxjedrum> ahora si que me perdi, que clave me pide para conectar bzr con lauchpad
<maxjedrum> ???
<virusuy> volvi
<maxjedrum> hola virusuy 
<virusuy> che PabloRubianes perdon la perdida
<virusuy> pero wordpress si, o wordpress no?
<EduardoR> ommmmmmm, bajando enigmail 64
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, hay que ver el tema
<PabloRubianes> yo WP si
<virusuy> Yo tambien
<virusuy> me parece que, pormas que sea bastante amplio
<virusuy> podemos customizarlo lo necesario para nuestra necesidades actuales
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, la clave de la llave
<virusuy> y cotejar las futuras
<maxjedrum> ahhhhhh, es todo ese chorizo?
<EduardoR> bingo64
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, la que vos le pusiste
<EduardoR> ahora tengo doble pgpersonalidad
<maxjedrum> ñac
<virusuy> EduardoR: cuack
<maxjedrum> me pide desbloquear la clave privada...
<EduardoR> ubuntu@lanave... y eduardor@ubuntu...
<EduardoR> ahora tengo que hacer el bzr en algun lado, no?
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, la clave que pusiste cuando hiciste la llave
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<maxjedrum> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh soy un animal
<PabloRubianes> y te hace una carpeta en el home
<maxjedrum> ya esta
<EduardoR> tengo que estar en una carpeta en especial?
<PabloRubianes> no
<EduardoR> y si la quiero en otro lado?
<PabloRubianes> anda a la carpera que quieras
<PabloRubianes> y de ahi te tiras el comando
<maxjedrum> ai did it!!!
<PabloRubianes> bien maxjedrum 
<EduardoR> en /var/www/ubuntu.org.uy  por ejemplo?
<virusuy> che que comando usan para actualizar su branch ?
<maxjedrum> es lunes... disculpen la falta neuronal...
<PabloRubianes> anda hasta www y tira el comando ahi
<virusuy> porque con bzr update no rinde
<virusuy> vo, armen un ln en /var/www
<virusuy> hacia la carpeta
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, bzr pull
<maxjedrum> y ahora que hago con esto???
<EduardoR> voy a www o hago una carpeta adentro?
<virusuy> vamos en la 17 ?
<EduardoR> como se llama la carpeta que crea 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, la carpeta te la hace sola
<PabloRubianes> y se llama ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> en var/www tengo otras cosas
<maxjedrum> ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> a perfecto
<maxjedrum> pero esta en el home...
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, vos tiraste el comando desde el home
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: hay un to-do ??? o tamos haciendo lo que vemos ?
<maxjedrum> sip...
<PabloRubianes> igual podes modificar el archivo de sitio de apache y poner el localhost donde quieras
<maxjedrum> mi ar a bestia???
<EduardoR> instalando bzr....
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, hay que hacer un todo
<PabloRubianes> to do
<maxjedrum> lo muevo a 
<virusuy> en launchpado o un archivo dentro de la carpeta
<virusuy> ????
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, mira que tenes archivos ocultos de bazaar
<maxjedrum> ok
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como quieran sino usamos blueprints
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> me parece mejor
<EduardoR> bajando!
<maxjedrum> ok, pero cual es la utilidad de todo esto? digo para poder entender...
<EduardoR> ta buena la pregunta :P
<PabloRubianes> hacer el nuevo sitio de ubuntu uruguay
<PabloRubianes> mira la pagina ahora
<PabloRubianes> www.ubuntu.org.uy
<maxjedrum> ojo, entiendo para que lo hacemos, lo que pregunto es como damos una mano
<PabloRubianes> eso es lo que deciamos con virusuy de hacer un to do
<maxjedrum> ok, lo que necesitan es una lista de cosas a hacer? o sigo perdido?
<PabloRubianes> te encontraste
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<EduardoR> cool, veo el site en /ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> todo por 1.5MB, una ganga
<PabloRubianes> bien ahora hay que dejarlo mejor
<EduardoR> cual es la idea...
<PabloRubianes> y si podes los styles ponelos  en el css como dios manda y no como hace el editor de capeluto
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, hay que usar los blueprints de launchpad para ver que vamos a hacer tambien
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: cambio el status al blueprint del blog
<maxjedrum> blueprint... mas herramientas?
<PabloRubianes> si a cerrado no?
<PabloRubianes> maxjedrum, parte de launchpad
<maxjedrum> ok
<maxjedrum> abrir launchpad
<PabloRubianes> anda a 
<PabloRubianes> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/Desarrollo
<maxjedrum> yastoy en blueprints
<PabloRubianes> unite a ese grupo
<maxjedrum> ok
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo suena el tel
<maxjedrum> listo
<EduardoR> yo creo que ya estaba en el grupo, creo
<EduardoR> no estoy, me pregunta que tipo de Notificaciones quiero ???
<EduardoR> que sugieren?
<EduardoR> el que manda todo, no?
<maxjedrum> yo elegi ese mismo
<PabloRubianes> si que te mande los commits
<PabloRubianes> bueno en los blueprints
<PabloRubianes> "nota para los proximos global jams ya tenemos cosas para hacer"
<maxjedrum> fantastico
<maxjedrum> ahora...
<maxjedrum> como ayudo?
<PabloRubianes> usar launchpad
<PabloRubianes> es un buen tema
<PabloRubianes> bueno lo importante aca es ver que hay que hacer
<EduardoR> jiji
<maxjedrum> sigo sin entender, en fin, es lunes
<PabloRubianes> una cosa... en los bugs se van a poder poner bugs del sitio
<PabloRubianes> es un gran avance
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: tengo un proyectito lindo para el sitio
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, exponga
<virusuy> un visor de status de los proyectos
<virusuy> dentro del sitio
<PabloRubianes> si, si usamos proyectos desde launchpad hay un api de launchpad que podemos usar
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: eso estoy mirando
<PabloRubianes> lo que no se si es solo python
<virusuy> eso estoy viendo
<virusuy> sabes lo que hay que hacer
<virusuy> un sprint
<virusuy> juntarnos alguna vez, en algun lugar
<virusuy> a programar, y terminar bugs
<virusuy> digo, blueprints
<EduardoR> genial
<EduardoR> elgo como teamspeak?
<virusuy> no no
<virusuy> cara a cara EduardoR 
<EduardoR> que les parece algo como  TeamSpeak?
<PabloRubianes> un gran bug es sacar todos los styles del html
<virusuy> el chiste es cara a cara 
 * PabloRubianes esta rompebolas con los estilos
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: jajajaja 
<virusuy> hay muchas cosas en el css al pedo
<EduardoR> si, si, pero , jajaja
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si pero hay que estudiarse ese css bien porque donde saques algo que no va se cae todo
<virusuy> se, obviamente
<EduardoR> debe haber algun programita para analizar eso?
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa importante es que este indentado minimamente
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, lo que?
<EduardoR> yo veo algo tenebroso,  <!--[if gte IE 7]>
<EduardoR> son if de IE 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso es para navegadores viejos
<EduardoR> ignorados por Firefox
<PabloRubianes> y el script venia con el esqueleto
<virusuy> con javascripts para que renderize bien en IE
<EduardoR> si, justo eso es lo tenebroso, jaja
<EduardoR> yo uso esos, y el validador de HTML me da errores a montones porque no los reconoce como estándares
<virusuy> che hay que armar esos sprints carajo
<PabloRubianes> como decia... los programas que generan codigo no indentan nada... hay que hacer el codigo entendible... dentro de las posibilidades
<EduardoR> 1) donde tengamos Internet
<EduardoR> 2) esté calentito, (yo ahora estoy ... de frio)
<virusuy> se
<EduardoR> 3) luego a la pizeria...
<virusuy> seeeeee
<virusuy> con que metamos 3 hrs
<maxjedrum> ok
<virusuy> estamos listos
<EduardoR> si todos llevamos notebook, en el museo es perfecto
<maxjedrum> andando... al museo entonces
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, se puede caer o hay que pedir permiso
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> un sabado perfecto
<EduardoR> yo pensaba usar la sala
<EduardoR> esa hay que pedirla
<EduardoR> pero no hay drama
<PabloRubianes> si lo hacemos ponele en 3 semanas o algo asi armamos charlas
<EduardoR> solo para que no se la den a otro
<PabloRubianes> o algo
<PabloRubianes> no?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> pdemos
<virusuy> agarramos una mesa 
<EduardoR> entre nos o con publico?
<virusuy> me parece mejor entre nos
<virusuy> por lo menos por ahora
<virusuy> bah, no se
<EduardoR> ok, si eso mensaba
<EduardoR> pensaba :P
<PabloRubianes> en realidad es un buen gancho para gente nueva hacemos un evento tecnico
<PabloRubianes> y publicitado como tecnico
<EduardoR> tipo sabado 4 a las 15:00 a 18:00
<PabloRubianes> el 4 seguro que no puedo el otro si
<EduardoR> este sabado 28?
<EduardoR> es muy pronto?
<maxjedrum> por mi no hay drama, cualquier sabado esta ok
<EduardoR> RMS está en Uruguay!
<EduardoR> hay que preparar algo?
<virusuy> y con una mesa
<virusuy> y lugar pa sentarse
<PabloRubianes> no es seguro que pueda... pero trato
<virusuy> ya estamos
<EduardoR> en el piso de la tarima del auditorio con la primera fila nos da
<Guest10775> EduardoR! jejej
<Guest10775> como andan
<Guest10775> triviox here..
<EduardoR> como anda Triviox!
<Guest10775> es que entro a algunos lugares que bueno, mejor que no quede mi nick
<maxjedrum> como va triviox alias Guest10775 
<Guest10775> buenas max, pablo , virus..
<Guest10775> y cualq otro que anda por la vuelta :)
<PabloRubianes> hola
<virusuy> EduardoR: decis que nos da?
<EduardoR> tengo que confirmar que no pasan algun video de tarde
<Triviox> mejor xD...
<EduardoR> porque sino, hay que buscar otro momento
<maxjedrum> que tal confirmar mañana?
<EduardoR> si, mañana me muevo, y aviso de noche :)
<maxjedrum> fantastico EduardoR 
<EduardoR> recuerden que a las 19 hay que decir que nos vamos
<maxjedrum> ok
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, le tenemos que decir a eduardo de ir a CDI
<EduardoR> si, hace tiempo que no lo veo, je
<EduardoR> esa es una pendiente
<EduardoR> Y los CD de 11.04?
<EduardoR> siguen en la Aduana?
<maxjedrum> bueno gente, este cuerpo se esta quedando sin baterias... toco ir a dormir
<PabloRubianes> bueno maxjedrum avisamos si hacemos algo el ssabado
<EduardoR> En que quedó la cosa con Mónica 
<maxjedrum> nos vemos mañana de noche?
<maxjedrum> me refiero al irc
<EduardoR> nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> si creo que paso
<EduardoR> jaja
<maxjedrum> nas noches
<EduardoR> Aduana?
<PabloRubianes> estancado todo
<PabloRubianes> no llego la boleta
<EduardoR> de que?
<PabloRubianes> la boleta nueva que pidieron
<EduardoR> a canonical?
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> quieren hacer una prueba trivial, con el Banshee añadir servidor DAAP: 200.125.33.130
<virusuy> EduardoR: voy
<EduardoR> estoy probando jugar con el servidor Fireflay
<virusuy> dame 5 min y te digo si funca
<EduardoR> Firefly
<virusuy> me dice conectando a MNAV
<virusuy> y listo !
<virusuy> estoy conectado
<EduardoR> tambien conocido como mt-daapd
<EduardoR> aunque Firefly es mas lindo
<virusuy> ahi va
<EduardoR> el Server Name me está quemando, no debí ponerlo tan evidente
<virusuy> jajajaj
<EduardoR> ¿¿??? mi banshee exploto!
<virusuy> jua
<EduardoR> ya me conecte de nuevo
<EduardoR> el trafico que genera es bajo
<EduardoR> si no fuera por el contenido, lo dejaría...
<virusuy> claaro
<EduardoR> en casa puse otro, para conectarme con la netbook sin disco duro y asi conectarme a la desktop
<EduardoR> es muy sencillo de configurar
<EduardoR> otras veces habia intentado y no me funcionó
<EduardoR> tendría que hacer un How-to que te parece?
<virusuy> es buenisima idea
<EduardoR> bueno, ahora volviendo al tema del web server, estó está sincronizado con la página?
<EduardoR> o sea que si actualizamos se sube al servidor web definitivo, o alguien lo sube?
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> igual
<virusuy> diariamente hacele en esa carpeta
<virusuy> bzr pull
<virusuy> para que actualizce
<EduardoR> lo que no entiendo, es que servicio está corriendo en el server para enlazarlo al bzr?
<EduardoR> es un servidor de un hosting estándar y le pusieron un servicio bzr, como fue?
<virusuy> no no
<virusuy> creo que es alguien que sube y baja los archivos
<EduardoR> como que alguien con bzr lo actualiza por ftp común?
<EduardoR> un cliente comun 
<EduardoR> has usado bzr-gtk o nautilis-bzr?
<PabloRubianes> bazaar explorer
<PabloRubianes> es el posta
<PabloRubianes> sino ground control
<EduardoR> estaba leyendo eso
<PabloRubianes> me fui saludos
<EduardoR> bye
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, vas a tener que hacer bzr pull 
<PabloRubianes> recien coomitie un cambio
<EduardoR> me caigo tambien
<EduardoR> el pull sube o baja?
<PabloRubianes> pull te trae los cambios 
<PabloRubianes> y push te los sube
<PabloRubianes> antes de un push tenes que hacer bzr commit 
<PabloRubianes> para armar el envio y poner el mensaje de cambios
<PabloRubianes> busca bazaar cheatsheet que estan todos los comandos faciles
<EduardoR> en google?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> en el sitio de bazaar esta
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana vuelvo
<EduardoR> ya lo encontré 
<EduardoR> bien, me fui, hoy estoy hecho pelota
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-25
<invitado> .
<invitado> buenas nochesitas !
<pcapeluto> Martin?
<mkb_> Hola
<pcapeluto> Que tal?
<mkb_> El intercambio KDE-Gnome
<mkb_> Ahí esta, es que no utilizo mucho el IRC
<pcapeluto> ahora estaba tratando de subir un nuevo video de Unity, por fin pude usar un teclado virtual agradable a la vista
<mkb_> Bien
<pcapeluto> Pero claro... es de KDE
<pcapeluto> por suerte se comportó muy bien con unity en Gnome
<pcapeluto> Mucho mejor de lo que pensé
<mkb_> Claro, pero se puede utilizar Unity con KDE ¿no?
<pcapeluto> Unity no es más que una "Careta" nueva para Gnome
<mkb_> Ahí va, es el famoso Shell
<pcapeluto> así como podés correr aplicaciones KDE en Gnome también podés hacerlo con Unity
<mkb_> Es el Shell que desarrollo Canonical
<pcapeluto> de hecho subí una captura de Unity corriendo los Plasmoides de KDE
<pcapeluto> queda espectacular
<pcapeluto> si, es el Shell de Canonical
<mkb_> A mi lo que no me gusta es utilizar cosas de KDE en Gnome y viceversa 
<pcapeluto> A mi tampoco
<pcapeluto> pero..... algo me olfateo
<mkb_> Me da la sensación de que estoy cargando toneladas de librerias
<pcapeluto> quiero esperar un poco más para ver si se hace lo que creo
<pcapeluto> Si, es la idea que tengo yo, pero mirá que puede ser un preconcepto
<mkb_> No claro
<pcapeluto> eso viene desde un principio
<pcapeluto> antes cualquier aplicación KDE que querías instalar te instalaba varios cientos de megas de librerías
<pcapeluto> ahora pasa algo similar
<pcapeluto> pero tenemos discos de 160Gb
<pcapeluto> jajajja
<mkb_> si mismo
<mkb_> ja
<pcapeluto> Para probar los plasmoides la instalación te descarga como 90Mb de librerías y programas relacionados con KDE
<pcapeluto> lo que por el momento me molesta es la localización de las aplicaciones
<pcapeluto> es decir
<pcapeluto> en gnome tenemos todo en español, pero esa configuración no la reconoce automáticamente KDE por lo que tenemos aplicaciones aún en inglés
<pcapeluto> eso no me gusta
<mkb_> volvi
<mkb_> si la integración no es muy buena que digamos
<mkb_> entonces instalas algo de KDE queda como perdido
<mkb_> y las librerias me da más cosa por la carga en el RAM más que nada
<mkb_> y también por tener un montón de cosas instaladas por un solo programa
<pcapeluto> Si, de todas maneras no te olvides que funciona como cualquier programa, la librería no se usa hasta que no corres el programa que la solicita
<pcapeluto> Claro... eso de tener mil cosas para un solo programa es lo que más jode
<mkb_> ja
<mkb_> pero es de quisquilloso nada más lo mío
<mkb_> Los Launchers
<mkb_> Son archivitos de texto que interactuan con el dash
<pcapeluto> El launcher es lo más parecido a un acceso directo con esteroides
<pcapeluto> es un archivo de texto bien sencillo que dentro de la barra del launcher te permite interactuar con la aplicación que lanza
<mkb_> Si yo los edite y agregue unos accesos directos que utilizo mucho
<pcapeluto> ahora está disponible una aplicación para editarlos y crearlos
<mkb_> Si, como se llama
<mkb_> ¿Como se llama?
<mkb_> Una cosa que le falta al Unity son herramientas de configuración
<pcapeluto> https://launchpad.net/unity-launcher-editor
<pcapeluto> Tenés confity por el momento para configurarlo
<mkb_> Si lo tengo funcionando
<mkb_> je
<mkb_> Pablo
<mkb_> Me voy
<pcapeluto> dale
<mkb_> Otro día conversamos 
<pcapeluto> nos vemos
<pcapeluto> saludos
<mkb_> saludos.
<PabloRubianes> buenas buenas
<pcapeluto> buenas, que tal?
<PabloRubianes> como andas?
<PabloRubianes> hay un problema con el tilde de documentacion en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> pero en el localhost no sale
<virusuy> buenas
<virusuy> che!!!
<virusuy> falta un "lista de correos"
<virusuy> al lado de "documentacion"
<PabloRubianes> y que el documentacion tenga tilde como la gente
<PabloRubianes> jee
<pcapeluto> ya me di cuenta del tilde pero no había podido entrar a arreglarlo
<virusuy> es un tema del server  ?
<pcapeluto> ya quedó, es la codificación del servidor
<pcapeluto> nosotros seguro tenemos UTF8 pero el server debe tener ISO-8859
<pcapeluto> la o con tilde se escribe &oacute;
<PabloRubianes> y le metes el otro link tambien???
<pcapeluto> no
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, hay cosas que no tendrian que estar en el servidor
<PabloRubianes> como los wordpress.html
<PabloRubianes> solo dejar lo que se va a usar en el servidor
<PabloRubianes> no?
<pcapeluto> no claro, eso viene de residuo, pero lo voy a borrar si
<virusuy> che
<virusuy> vamos a armar un TODO ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> un archivo en el branch?
<PabloRubianes> o blueprint?
<pcapeluto> ahora está todo en el blueprint
<PabloRubianes> lo de la inscripcion a eventos... si la persona tiene LP
<PabloRubianes> puede anotarse en loco.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> yo siempre pongo los eventos ahi
<virusuy> es verdad
<virusuy> esta actualizado el blueprint ?
<PabloRubianes> no puse eso
<PabloRubianes> pero hay que ver eso
<pcapeluto> Si, por el mometo está actualizado
<pcapeluto> para la inscricipción al evento tiene loco.ubuntu.com?
<pcapeluto> Podemos usarlo para conseguir un listado de asistentes?
<PabloRubianes> si se anotan si
<PabloRubianes> si tiene un voy a ir
<PabloRubianes> y cuanta gente pensas llevar
<PabloRubianes> listado de asistentes? necesitamos eso_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<pcapeluto> si
<pcapeluto> porque está bueno para poder hacer certificaciones y manejar un número de asistencia
<PabloRubianes> no se puede hacer certificaciones...
<pcapeluto> por FB suele ir siempre la mitad de inscriptos
<PabloRubianes> aunque lo del numero esta bueno
<pcapeluto> No podemos dar un papelito que diga que fuiste?
<pcapeluto> la URL del LoCO sigue apuntando al main del sitio
<pcapeluto> tiene que er solo ubuntu.org.uy
<pcapeluto> ya estoy trabajando en el archivo de registro
<pcapeluto> ahora lo integro con el del LoCO
<PabloRubianes> cual loco?
<PabloRubianes> loco.ubuntu com?
<PabloRubianes> ya lo cmabio
<PabloRubianes> hay que poner un link a launchpad y loco.ubuntu.com en el sitio
<pcapeluto> ok
<PabloRubianes> el link al mailman de ubuntu-uy cual es?
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> loco arreglado
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<danielmato> como va?
<danielmato> hoy vine con mi personalidad "normal"
<pcapeluto> que tal danielmato... 
<pcapeluto> Hay que organizar algún pizzameeting
<danielmato> urgente!!!
<danielmato> che, sigo sin entender cual es mi funcion en lo de la pagina, en que puedo colaborar...
<pcapeluto> jajajajaj, justo estamos en modificaciones ahora
<danielmato> lo sospeche desde un principio...
<PabloRubianes> si hay que ver cuando
<danielmato> quienes somos?
<PabloRubianes> no se...
<danielmato> ok
<virusuy> yo si hay cervezas, ubuntu y pizzas, voy
<virusuy> sino no 
<danielmato> ok
<virusuy> :-P
<danielmato> bueno, para cuando lo hacemos?
<pcapeluto> pah.... y si hay solo mujeres?
<danielmato> mujeres y ubuntu? o solo chichis?
<PabloRubianes> en realidad tendriamos que hacer 2 x 1 y hacerlo en un shopping asi tenemos wifi
<PabloRubianes> perdon por ser cortamambo
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, el link de la lista de mail cual era?
<danielmato> wifi gratis me gusta
<PabloRubianes> ya encontre
<pcapeluto> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-uy
<virusuy> sabado proximo ?
<virusuy> sabado 4
<danielmato> fantastico
<danielmato> horario?
<PabloRubianes> ya esta el push en el branch
<PabloRubianes> revision 19
<PabloRubianes> con el fix del menu
<PabloRubianes> sabado no puedo
<PabloRubianes> domingo si
<PabloRubianes> ya empiezo a joder
<danielmato> por mi no hay drama...
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer una pagina de unite a la comunidad
<virusuy> ok por mi
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> quien la hace?
<danielmato> a que te referis?
<danielmato> parte grafica, no problemo, codigo, no gusta
<PabloRubianes> alguna foto y el texto
<PabloRubianes> pero creo que tendriamos que armar un modo de entrar a la comunidad con mail de "hola que tal " a la lista y esas cosas
<danielmato> un presentate
<PabloRubianes> claro
<PabloRubianes> y nosotros tendriamos que dar la bienvenido
<PabloRubianes> creando un ambiente amigable cuando llegas
<danielmato> capaz que se puede poner un apartado en la pagina principal, unite a nosotros
<danielmato> y ahi, lo linkea (una vez registrado) a presentaciones
<PabloRubianes> cuando yo llegue era re amigable esto con cadilac33 diciendo que el plan ceibal era un asco
<PabloRubianes> si algo asi
<danielmato> y lo mas importante de todo, es que los que estemos en la vuelta, le demos la bienvenida
<danielmato> o sea, estarse dando una vuelta una o dos veces por dia, para saludar a los nuevos
<PabloRubianes> claro
<PabloRubianes> capaz que el domingo nos podemos juntar en el shopping o algo asi...
<danielmato> insisto, yo no tengo drama
<PabloRubianes> yo el domingo tampoco
<danielmato> entonces, domingo, pizza, ubuntu y wifi...
<PabloRubianes> en el shopping venden pizza?
<danielmato> creo que si... depende del shopping
<danielmato> en el punta carretas estoy casi seguro que si
<PabloRubianes> bien de bien
<danielmato> este finde o el proximo?
<virusuy> el proximo es mejor
<virusuy> este no hay much aplata
<danielmato> ok
<virusuy> el tema es que el shopping
<virusuy> pizza es karibe con k
<virusuy> pero si o si tiene que tener wifi
<danielmato> hay que ver que otro lugar tiene wifi
<PabloRubianes> si mejor el proximo
<pcapeluto> bueno... voy a subir otro upgrade del portal a ver que les parece
<danielmato> como cuernos actualizo el bazaar?
<virusuy> danielmato: 
<virusuy> te paras sobre el directorio con una terminal
<virusuy> y le das bzr pull
<danielmato> ahhhhhhh
<danielmato> ya sta
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, te bajaste el mio?
<danielmato> estoy bajando ahora
<pcapeluto> lo tengo en el 19
<danielmato> listo
<danielmato> como diablos elijo la 19?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, vas a subir la 20?
<pcapeluto> Si, va la 20
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, cuando haces el pull te trae la ultima
<PabloRubianes> y te dice cual bajo
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> la idea es verlo en el navegador?
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, bajate el bazaar explorer
<PabloRubianes> eso te ayuda
<PabloRubianes> y tenes todo grafico
<danielmato> ok
<pcapeluto> A la pucha.---..
<pcapeluto> me aparece esto ahora
<pcapeluto> bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information
<Triviox>  /msg NickServ identify anonpass
<Triviox> upss xDD
<virusuy> jajajajajajajajajajajajjaja
<danielmato> ahhhhh, ahora voy entendiendo
<Triviox> como van :D
<Triviox> daniel, virus
<Triviox> todo bien?
<Triviox> vengo a romper los egg..
<danielmato> hola Triviox 
<Triviox> me compre un cel, entre los requisitos: wifi, fm y android.. xa no tener quilombos en linux..
<danielmato> envidia, mucha envidia
<Triviox> y no se como hacerlo interactuar con mi ubuntu :S
<Triviox> es un  xpiria x8.. no se m que programa se puede usar para gestionarlo desde la pc :S
<Triviox> alguna idea? de como googlear el tema al menos :S:S
<danielmato> yo tengo un fono normal, y lo uso con bluetooth y wammu
<danielmato> pero supongo que si buscas android y ubuntu algo tiene que salir
<Triviox> no tengo bluet en la pc.. :(
<Triviox> im searching :P.. recien arranque, espero enontrar algo
<danielmato> yo uso un boton usb bluetooth y anda de pelos
<EduardoR> holas y frias nochesssss
<pcapeluto> te recomiendo esto Triviox: http://novatillasku.com/2011/05/24/ubuntu-unity-android-skin/
<danielmato> EduardoR, como andas
<pcapeluto> que tal eduardoR
<Triviox> grax pcapeluto!! ire a eso
<Triviox> buenas eduardor
<EduardoR> todo bien, bueno, tengo el auditorio del museo de 15 a 18
<EduardoR> a las 18 hay peli, si quieren se quedan, sino, nos vamos a la pizzería
<Triviox> para empezar quiero poder acceder al cel :S..
<danielmato> bueno gente, es hora de ir a dormir...
<danielmato> llega la medianoche y me vuelvo calabaza
<Triviox> buenas noches daniel
<Triviox> que descanses 
<EduardoR> les corté algo?
<pcapeluto> Bueno.... fijense en el Launchpad que fue lo que quedó
<pcapeluto> no se si se hicieron los cambios
<pcapeluto> si se modificó todo
<pcapeluto> la vedad me aparecieron unos carteles raros
<EduardoR> yo no fui!!!!
<EduardoR> como hago el pull? bzr pull
<EduardoR> me da bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/var/www/".
<pcapeluto> El 21 me quedó con un hermoso guión en el detalle, revisen que esté el código vien, debería haber cambiado el texto en los menúes superiores, donde decía Eventos ahora dice Calendario, eso es lo que debería aparecer
<pcapeluto> tendrías que hacer: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> ya lo logre
<pcapeluto> con eso te baja todo el branch
<pcapeluto> El pull es para subir los cambios
<EduardoR> eso ya lo tenia
<PabloRubianes> tenes que estar dentro de directorio
<pcapeluto> Ah si... eso también
<EduardoR> si, pero no era pull el actualizar?
<EduardoR> All changes applied successfully.                                                                                                                            
<EduardoR> Now on revision 21.
<pcapeluto> pull... push.... maldito... maldito seas
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> precioso pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> hay que cambiar enlaces
<PabloRubianes> que enlaces?
<pcapeluto> El de los eventos no se si está bien, porque muestra vacío (si, ya se que no tenemos registrado nada)
<pcapeluto> y el de unirse a la comunidad
<pcapeluto> no se si la gente entienda
<pcapeluto> porque lo mandé a registrarse a Launchpa
<pcapeluto> d
<pcapeluto> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> noo me gusto...
<pcapeluto> Creo que entre un paso y el otro deberíamos tener una página previa
<PabloRubianes> me parece que los iconos tienen que ir abajo de el slide de fotos
<pcapeluto> Lo probé y no me gustó
<pcapeluto> por eso lo puse arriba
<EduardoR> el sabado 28, 15 horas hay evento avisar YA!!!!
<pcapeluto> saqué la propaganda justamente por eso
<PabloRubianes> quedaria mejor sin nada ahi
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como?
<EduardoR> no, les llegó
<EduardoR> este chat es joda
<pcapeluto> que pasó eduardoR
<pcapeluto> ?
<pcapeluto> que hay el sábado?
<EduardoR> repito: todo bien, bueno, tengo el auditorio del museo de 15 a 18
<EduardoR> el sabado , este sábado
<pcapeluto> evento de que es?
<EduardoR> lo que hablamos ayer
<EduardoR> estaría en otro canal?
<PabloRubianes> yo re confirmare pero no creo que pueda ir...
<EduardoR> organicé un evento de fedora o sería Debian?
<pcapeluto> Pero che.... no me enteré
<PabloRubianes> si hablamos ayer
<pcapeluto> Sería cuando me desconecté
<EduardoR> fiu, pensé que lo había soñado
<pcapeluto> JAJAJJAJ
<pcapeluto> Quienes pueden registrar eventos en el sitio de los locos?
<PabloRubianes> yo confirmo mas sobre la fecha... si no consigo entradas para el estadio voy
<EduardoR> cuando triviox decia de conectarse a cel, lo puse y me extrañó que no dijeran nada
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, creo que los administradores de los locos
<PabloRubianes> en nuestro caso creo que el consejo
<pcapeluto> ok
<pcapeluto> Listo
<EduardoR> como le llamamos el micro evento este?
<pcapeluto> eduardor...
<pcapeluto> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/ubuntu-uy/add/
<pcapeluto> Y al calendario de google
<pcapeluto> yo subo este branch al sitio ya
<EduardoR> en google puedo
<pcapeluto> así queda
<EduardoR> pero como lo llamamos
<EduardoR> "sprint" puede ser?
<pcapeluto> opa.... es un Sprint?
<EduardoR> no se , eso dijo, pero quizás confundo
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, el mail de la mailing list ta ma;
<PabloRubianes> mal
<pcapeluto> Perá que me voy a fijar en el log de ayer...
<pcapeluto> puse mal el enlace?
<PabloRubianes> y me parece que el unite yendo directo a launchpad no es muy amigable
<pcapeluto> Jajajajjajjajajaj
<pcapeluto> ya
<Triviox> uff vine emocionado al ver parpader el xchat
<Triviox> jajaja
<EduardoR> Launchpad
<EduardoR> 	Mailing List están iguales
<EduardoR> si , es https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-uy
<pcapeluto> eso
<PabloRubianes> che el komposer es una reverenda @#$%$#$@%$#@%$@% pcapeluto viste el codigo que genero eso????
<PabloRubianes> por favor 
<EduardoR> te nombré al pedo
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ
<EduardoR> komposer o kompozer, son distintos
<PabloRubianes> ojala que a los que lo desarollen les aparescan los seals de Bin Laden
<pcapeluto> Jajajajajaajjajajjaja
<pcapeluto> eso te pasa por usar gedit
<PabloRubianes> yo se que soy bastante rompe bolas con el estilo de programacion pero no seas malo
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> estoy con komodo Edit yo
<EduardoR> por un tiempo use el BlueGriffon
<EduardoR> ninguno esta ni medio decente
<EduardoR> BlueGriffon es la evolucion del NVU
<EduardoR> Komo-do este ese?
<PabloRubianes> es libre
<PabloRubianes> jeje
 * PabloRubianes se escuda
<PabloRubianes> y es solo texto 
<PabloRubianes> el logo de los pescaditos tiene que estar como cortado?
<pcapeluto> Blueǵriffon es lo peor de lo peor
<pcapeluto> No estácortado ANIMAL
<pcapeluto> Es una pescera
<PabloRubianes> pero queda como cortado
<pcapeluto> y la parte de arriba es para meter los pecesitos
<pcapeluto> Está abierta
<pcapeluto> donde viste una pescera de bola cerrada
<PabloRubianes> si si
<pcapeluto> porbres bichitos
<PabloRubianes> pobre de los desarrolladores que usan dreamweaver y les quieren dar Kompozer como alternativa
<PabloRubianes> es mas o menos como darle un fosforo para pelearle a una UZI
<EduardoR> probaste el BlueGriffon 1.0? el bluefish era mi preferido hasta que me convirtió todo a un charset extraño y no lo pude sacar con nada
<pcapeluto> Si lo probé
<pcapeluto> pero es un desquisiado el tipo
<pcapeluto> dice que es para editar en HTML5
<PabloRubianes> Kodomo Edit o Aptana Studio
<pcapeluto> pero por ejemplo... si querés cambiarle el color a una frase tenés que crear una hoga .css y definirla
<pcapeluto> Yo me pregunto... donde quedó el tag color="red"
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, pero si ya esta toda la css definida
<PabloRubianes> tenes que usar la clase
<pcapeluto> Yo falté a clase
<PabloRubianes> si pero cuando haya que modificar algo nos vamos a volver .....
<PabloRubianes> class="ALGO"
<PabloRubianes> y te toma la css
<EduardoR> je, el tag FONT está deprecated MAL
<pcapeluto> Ok... entonces vos proponés poner en lugar de color=algo class=algo
<EduardoR> class=colorXXXX
<EduardoR> class=colorRojo
<pcapeluto> claro... pero a lo que voy es que tenés que tener un mega.css para definir esos detalles chiquitos
<EduardoR> facil decirlo, pero hacerlo es un embole
<PabloRubianes> si la cuestion aca que el css ya esta hecho
<EduardoR> pero una web estilizada, no le pone un rojo a un texto porque se le antoja, sino porque hay un estilo de remarcar textos en UN ROJO
<PabloRubianes> en el html pones <a class="HOLA">
<PabloRubianes> y en el css
<EduardoR> el poster tenía 3 naranjas PARECIDOS!
<EduardoR> las nattys uno, el logo otro, el nomeacuerdo otro mas
<PabloRubianes> algo{ color:#333;    }
<pcapeluto> ya está subido el portal nuevamenteç
<EduardoR> cuando me di cuenta, me puse a arreglar y fiu, era bien distintos
<EduardoR> busque el naranja de la definición de canonical y solo usé ese de alli en mas
<EduardoR> aunque lo viera horrible, me habia acostumbrado a los otros
<PabloRubianes> quien tiene permisos para poner cosas en el google calendar?
<EduardoR> está bueno definir estilos, mas si los usamos entre varios
<EduardoR> yo
<EduardoR> ya está definido en otro lado?
<pcapeluto> los estilos ya están
<pcapeluto> los css son de canonical
<pcapeluto> o por lo menos del grupo de launchpad que desarrolla el sitio
<PabloRubianes> si es el mismo que el del sitio de ubuntu
<EduardoR> entonces no se usan avisos en rojo, sino en naranja, verdad?
<PabloRubianes> en el calendario de google de ubuntu uy hay que poner las reuniones de irc
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy yendo nos hablamos saludos
<EduardoR> como le llamo a este evento
<EduardoR> Uso de Launchpad?
<EduardoR> sin el ?
<PabloRubianes> y al evento si puedo voy
<PabloRubianes> ...
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> el nombre!!!!
<EduardoR> tiene que tener nombre
<pcapeluto> de que es?
<EduardoR> "Launchpad práctico"
<PabloRubianes> reunion de desarrollo de sitio web?
<EduardoR> alguien que desempate?
<pcapeluto> jajajjajjajajaj
<EduardoR> Launchpad-web-pizza
<pcapeluto> Como convivir con Launchpad y no morir en el intento
<EduardoR> jajaja
<pcapeluto> regístrate YA
<PabloRubianes> me fio saludos
<EduardoR> me quedé con "Launchpad práctico
<EduardoR> salvado
<pcapeluto> lo puiste en google ya?
<EduardoR> sip
<pcapeluto> Si... ya me llegó al celular
<pcapeluto> jajajajaj
<EduardoR> el komodo edit es libre?
<pcapeluto> pah... nunca lo usé
<EduardoR> parece que me van a cobrar algo por usarlo
<pcapeluto> no se ni como es
<EduardoR> me suena raro
<pcapeluto> esto es? http://www.activestate.com/komodo-edit
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> pesa como 40mb
<EduardoR> y no veo como instalar, espero que diga en un README
<pcapeluto> No se.... ayer hablaba con PabloRubianes de esto mismo
<pcapeluto> Yo para hacer la estructura general del sitio uso Kompozer o Bluegriffon
<pcapeluto> pero para los detalles pequeños y cambios en si uso gedit
<pcapeluto> No voy con la idea de levantar todo un portal solo a editor de texto
<EduardoR> estoy en la misma. Estoy usando otro similar
<EduardoR> geany
<EduardoR> o algo asi
<EduardoR> pero desde que reinstalé no tengo nada
<EduardoR> Geany
<pcapeluto> no lo usé nunca
<pcapeluto> ta bueno?
<EduardoR> si, es bien sencillo
<EduardoR> con algunas ventajas sobre gedit
<EduardoR> terrible propaganda, no?
<pcapeluto> jajajjajaja
<EduardoR> yo quería Notepad++ pero no encontré...
<EduardoR> a mi me paspa del gedit, el cambio de charset
<EduardoR> pasar de UTF8 a ISO8859-1 es molesto
<EduardoR> hay que grabar en un formatoy abrirlo de nuevo
<EduardoR> y el muy tonto falla si tiene comillas tipográficas
<EduardoR> Aptana 111MB !!!! que lo parió
<EduardoR> el Bluefish lo hacia bien hasta que se convirtió al cirílico
<EduardoR> abría UTF o 8859 y grababa cirílico
<EduardoR> no encontré la conf que hacía eso, ni reinstalando
<pcapeluto> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/995/detail/
<EduardoR> hace tiempo que busco algo como la gente, voy a probar estos masacotes, a ver com ohacen de 
<EduardoR> lindo el código
<EduardoR> Tomás Giribaldi 2283 esq. Julio Herrera y Reissig - Parque Rodó
<EduardoR> Uso práctico de Launchpad
<EduardoR> me gusta!
<EduardoR> evento de facebook?
<EduardoR> es tuyo, yo creo que no puedo crear
<EduardoR> Que pasó con los CD?
<EduardoR> del 11.04
<pcapeluto> Si, yo te di permiso para todo y en el LoCO tambén
<pcapeluto> mirá todos los días estoy escribiendo para reclamar
<pcapeluto> Petra de Canonical está de licencia hata el 31 de Mayo, así que no se nada por ese lado
<pcapeluto> y UPS de aća me pide una factura que ya le llegó pero al parecer no tiene todos los detalles necesarios
<EduardoR> te acordas que Monica LAgo se ofreció para ayudar desde UdelaR
<pcapeluto> si si
<pcapeluto> Mañana quedaron en confirmarme una vez más
<EduardoR> ok, ok
<pcapeluto> porque les mandé la factura anterior mostrando que la otra vez me dieron todo el marchandising sin hacerme problemas
<pcapeluto> que no tiene sentido que ahora me la compliquen
<pcapeluto> entonces con esos datos ellos van a hablar mañana del tema
<pcapeluto> si no tengo respuesta le pego un grito a Monica
<pcapeluto> porque la verdad es que me tienen canzado
<pcapeluto> cansado
<EduardoR> mas bien
<EduardoR> la otra vez hablé aqui de crear una OMG con papeles 
<EduardoR> algo mas legal
<EduardoR> y asi poder manejar estas cosas como algo mas institucional
<EduardoR> ONG
<EduardoR> Ana del Ceibal me tiró unos datos
<EduardoR> la sacás?
<EduardoR> ella estuvo en la creación de la Ceibal Jam
<EduardoR> que ahora es como del Latu, como que se la llevaron, es un tema legal
<EduardoR> que no entendí bien
<pcapeluto> pero todo cuesta
<EduardoR> PEro me decía que ya tiene como se debe hacer un reglamento que de mas fortaleza 
<EduardoR> bueno, ella tiene esa documentacion 
<EduardoR> y sabe los trámites 
<pcapeluto> a mi me gustarìa tener un local incluso para dar una imágen más grande
<pcapeluto> pero es todo a costa de $$$ que no se tiene
<EduardoR> claro que hay que pagar algun escribano, pero eso se consigue 
<pcapeluto> incluso esto de los CD's, si yo pudiera pagar lo de la Aduana ya estaba
<EduardoR> en estos casos hay instituciones que uno se puede enganchar
<EduardoR> y cuanto hay que pagar?
<EduardoR> recordá que hay $4000 en caja
<EduardoR> faltan vender 3 camisetas que están reservadas y no me moví por entregarlas
<EduardoR> o sea , virtualmente son como 4600
<EduardoR> hay una hoja de pegotines que no se imprimieron, no se si los vistes en la lista
<EduardoR> son los cuadrados de 6x6 o 4x4 no recuerdo
<pcapeluto> No... van a ser como 30 dólares o más
<EduardoR> el sabado ponemos mesita de pegotines :)
<pcapeluto> pero no tiene sentido que paguemos un mango, Canonical ya mandó la plata
<pcapeluto> ya le cobraron
<EduardoR> se pagan, no es tanto
<pcapeluto> ya está todo
<pcapeluto> es la Aduana que está de viva
<EduardoR> para eso tenemos la plata, si los tenemos para este sabado seria una pegada
<EduardoR> son $600,
<EduardoR> que se yo, quizás hay que votarlo de alguna forma y devinirlo de una vez. Si volvemos a tener los cd para el Oneiric es una macana
<EduardoR> esto es parte de lo que hablaba ana, tener un sistema de toma de deciciones práctico
<pcapeluto> Dejame ver que me contestan mañana
<EduardoR> que se proponga un gasto y se vote con un resultado que luego se acata y listo
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> el sabado lo hablamos mas, me gustó la idea de tener algo mas institucional
<EduardoR> y de lugar
<EduardoR> hay clubes y otros sitios que pueden ser afines y ceder un cuartito
<pcapeluto> No se... pensaba en algún museo
<EduardoR> el ceibal jam esta en una  fundacion de arte
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJJA
<EduardoR> viste? casi
<EduardoR> pero no es un lugar 
<EduardoR> yo buscaría una escuela, liceo o club deportivo
<EduardoR> son lugares que pueden tener un cuarto cerrable
<EduardoR> algo como para poner unas cajas
<EduardoR> quizás una pc vieja
<EduardoR> que entremos 4 personas
<EduardoR> recuerdo en la ORT, teníamos para la IEEE branch algo mínimo así
<pcapeluto> pero ese tipo de "oficina" de que nos serviría?
<EduardoR> como decías, es un "lugar"
<EduardoR> para ir semanalmente al menos
<EduardoR> sería el local
<EduardoR> aunque si hay una reunión, nos vamos a otrolado
<EduardoR> si, ahora parece al pedo, pero quizás empieza a tener forma de algo
<EduardoR> estuve en un Radio Club que era así, un cuarto en una comisión de fomento de barrio
<EduardoR> y nos reuníamos todas las semanas
<pcapeluto> Yo pensaba en algo más visible
<EduardoR> al rener un lugar de reunión, es mas fácil vender pegotines 
<pcapeluto> No tendremos ningún usuario con local en alguna galería céntrica
<pcapeluto> están todas vacías
<EduardoR> nada que conozca
<EduardoR> pero los clubes pueden tener algun lugar
<EduardoR> son municipales en realidad
<EduardoR> algunos
<EduardoR> otra es algun centro de educacion
<EduardoR> un CCZ quizaś
<EduardoR> quizás que un lugar que tengamos que pintar 
<pcapeluto> algún centro MEC?
<EduardoR> y arreglar la elecreica
<EduardoR> no, los centros mec son del interior
<EduardoR> pero el MEC tiene varios lugares locos
<pcapeluto> Acordate que tenemos gente en ANEP
<EduardoR> los sindicatos tambien tiene sitios al pedo
<pcapeluto> Bue... el sindicato es al pedo
<EduardoR> el sindicato del MEC estaba sin lugar y está tramitando uno
<EduardoR> y me ofrecieron dar cursos con una compus nuevas que había
<EduardoR> de ubuntu, pero se cortó porque los rajaron por un tema legal con el MEC
<EduardoR> algo que no pagó
<EduardoR> puedo averiguar eso
<EduardoR> las compus eran compartidas con otro sindicato
<EduardoR> justo cuando empezaba a migrar el museo, hace mas de un año
<EduardoR> y creo que siguen en tránsito...
<EduardoR> pero meterse en ANEP, en donde sea puede ser genial
<EduardoR> bueno, en la UdelaR tambien, quizás podríamos conseguir un espacio en Extensión
<EduardoR> bien centrico, lo que se dice bien centrico ES!
<pcapeluto> Es cuestión de verlo eso
<EduardoR> el sabado podemos dedicarle un poco a "decisiones"
<EduardoR> bueno, me caigo y estoy congelado
<EduardoR> mañana me conecto y contame 
<EduardoR> bye
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> como puedo hacer para iniciar el wine?
<pandote> tienen idea
<pcapeluto> Que tal pandote
<pcapeluto> Ya tenés instalado Wine?
<pandote> si
<pandote> no me lo deja abrir me salta error
<pcapeluto> Perdón la demora pero estoy con gente
<pcapeluto> Que error te da?
<pcapeluto> Si es que te falta el executable bit, solo tenés que darle permisos de ejecución al archivo .exe
<pcapeluto> Por otro lado si lo que está pasando es que le hacés doble click de entrada te puede estar abriendo el empaquetador de archivos en lugar de Wine
<pcapeluto> eso es porque la aplicación por defecto está definida para ello
<pcapeluto> En ese caso podés hacer click con el botón derecho del mouse y seleccionarAbir con Wine
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-26
<virusuy> nas noches
<pcapeluto> buenas, que tal
<pcapeluto> Estoy tratando de usar el sistema de login de launchpad
<pcapeluto> o mejor dicho el que tiene Canonical
<pcapeluto> pero no encuentro mucha documentación al respecto
<virusuy> es openid
<pcapeluto> si... maso
<pcapeluto> se llama SSO el sistema
<pcapeluto> y actualiza la cuenta de openid o la usa si es que la tenés
<pcapeluto> este es.... https://login.ubuntu.com/
<virusuy> pcapeluto: la otra es implementar openid
<virusuy> launchpad va a andar
<pcapeluto> estoy con eso
<pcapeluto> http://www.programacionweb.net/articulos/articulo/?num=604
<magu42> holas
<magu42> este es el menú del nuevo sitio ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/Desarrollo/view/33/menu.php
<magu42> virusuy⟿  estás?
<virusuy> magu42: si
<magu42> este es el menú del nuevo sitio ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/Desarrollo/view/33/menu.php
<pcapeluto> si... por?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ tengo que tener instaldo phpbb3 ? para verlo?
<pcapeluto> no
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ tengo que tener instaldo phpbb3 ? para verlo?
<magu42> ahh
<pcapeluto> por que?
<magu42> el codigo lo veo , pero como hacés para visualizar como queda?
<pcapeluto> no entiendo... :(
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ como ves el resultado de lo que están escribiendo
<magu42> ando a los manotazos en launchpad tratando de entender :-(
<pcapeluto> vos querés ver el código?
<pcapeluto> tenés que bajarte bzr
<pcapeluto> primero que nada
<magu42> el codigo lo bajé , lo que quiero saber es como queda
<magu42> ahhh
<pcapeluto> Pero pará
<magu42> espero
<pcapeluto> para ver como queda tenés que instalarte apache + php y pronto también mySQL
<pcapeluto> el php es un lenguaje interpretado que no se puede ver así nomás como el html
<magu42> lamp completo 
<pcapeluto> Si
<pcapeluto> por ahora con apache y php te basta
<magu42> bien voy buscando eso entonces
<pcapeluto> Bueno, subí un primer intento de uso de openid
<pcapeluto> aún no se loguea pero es un comienzo para arrancar aprobar
<luciano_> volvi 
<virusuy> magu42: ping
<magu42> virusuy⟿ taba cenando, ya estoy 
<virusuy> como va? pudiste con bazaar?
<magu42> estaba leyendo los 1500 tutos que hay para instalar lamp en debian  
<magu42> supongo que bzr será instalarlo , no?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ esto parece razonable http://www.nivel-x.net/posts/29896/Linux-y-GNU/Instalar-Servidor-LAMP-en-Debian-+PHPMyAdmin.html
<virusuy> magu42: 
<virusuy> no te compliques de gusto 
<virusuy> sudo apt-get install php5 mysql-server mysql-client apache2 phpmyadmin
<virusuy> ahi tenes todo lo que precisas para armar un entorno de desarrollo
<magu42> jaja  es lo mismo pero en una linea 
<virusuy> se
<magu42> ahi va
<virusuy> creo que bazaar es "bzr"
<magu42> virusuy⟿ o sea,  tengo que tener un servidor en mi pc para probar cualquier pagina web como si fuera el servidor que lo va a alojar al final?
<virusuy> ses
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> apt-get install bzr para tener bazaar
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> bzr 2.1.2-1  tengo en repos
<magu42> sirve ese?
<virusuy> se
<magu42> manos a la obra entonces
<virusuy> yo voy a actualizar mi branch
<virusuy> y apuntar el apache a la carpeta en mi home
<virusuy> caraajo, vamos en el 24 .. y pensar que yo subi el 7
<virusuy> xD
<magu42> ahi es en donde me pierdo de momento , que es branch? y otras palabras jaja     pero ya lo voy a sacar , el sabado voy a ir más preparado
<magu42> preparado para romper los cocos con preguntas
<virusuy> branch es literalmente rama
<virusuy> el proyecto es ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> y su rama es portal
<virusuy> otra rama puede ser blog
<virusuy> o foro
<virusuy> y vos con bazaar trabajas en una rama local, que vas actualizando o haciendo actualizar
<magu42> ahh   son ramas , listo
<magu42> bazaar es lo mismo que usan los desarolladores de ubuntu?
<virusuy> la mayoria si
<virusuy> pero se usa tambien mucho CSV, SVN y GIT
<virusuy> git lo hizo linus torvalds
<magu42> ese git lo habia oido
<magu42> y svn tambien,  csv ni idea jeje
<magu42> pero veo que es lo mismo , o sirve para control de versiones en definitiva
<magu42> virusuy⟿ servidor web que desea reconfigurar automaticamente es apache2  no?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> marcalo
<virusuy> te aparecen 2 no?
<virusuy> ese y lighttp
<magu42> sip
<magu42> eso
<magu42> ese*
<virusuy> marca apache2 obviamente
<magu42> listo
<virusuy> le pusiste ya el pass de root a mysql?
<virusuy> te lo pide el asistente
<magu42> si
<virusuy> porque el phpmyadmin tambien te lo pide
<magu42> mas o menos ya habia leido como hacerlo, pero prefiero estar seguro :-)
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ¿Desea configurar la base de datos para phpmyadmin con                    │ 
<magu42>  │ «dbconfig-common»? 
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> dale que si
<virusuy> ahi te pide el pass del root de MySQL
<magu42> jajaja  cierto , te lo sabés de memoria!!!!
<virusuy> y no es la primera ni la ultima vez que lo haga
<virusuy> de hecho hoy en el laburo arme uno 
<virusuy> y en su epoca, compilaba el MySQL 
<virusuy> mi primer programa compilado fue ese.. no sabes como me sentia
<virusuy> como que hubiera ganado la loteria
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no  me jodas , vos tener que tener como 40 años y parecés de 21   jajaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> tenés*
<virusuy> te pide el pass porque phpmyadmin carga una base en e mismo mysql
<virusuy> osea.. phpmyadmin es una interfaz web para adminstrar MySQL
<magu42> interfaz  bonita?
<virusuy> mucho
<virusuy> ahora cuando termine avisame y la vemos juntos
<magu42> listo solo me falta bzr
<magu42> tengo que arrancar el servidor no?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> ya arranca
<virusuy> despues de configurarlo se auto arranca
<virusuy> y se autoinicia con cada reincio
<virusuy> solo anda al navegador
<virusuy> y pone http://localhost
<magu42> ups que automatico!!
<virusuy> ya vuelvo
<virusuy> ya vuelvo aguantame
<magu42> jajajajajajajaja    it works
<magu42> te espero
<luciano_> ahi vine
<luciano_> viste te dice it's work
<luciano_> ese es el raiz del servidor
<luciano_> lo que haces es buscar cualquier archivo index y lo muestra
<luciano_> la raiz del web es /var/www
<luciano_> si vas hasta ese directorio vas a ver solo 1 arcihvo que es 
<luciano_> index.html
<magu42> o sea ejecuta lo que está en /var/www no?
<luciano_> no lo ejecuta
<magu42> si ya lo vi
<luciano_> bueno, tecnicamente si
<luciano_> tecnicamente si lo ejecuta
<luciano_> ahora
<magu42> en que quedamos jajaja
<luciano_> viste que esta solo ese archivo
<magu42> sip
<luciano_> ingresa en http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<luciano_> que ves?
<magu42> pucha ususario ?
<magu42> usuario*
<luciano_> usuario, root
<luciano_> los de mysql
<luciano_> user y pass
<magu42> ahhh cierto
<luciano_> si queres podes tener otro usuario para el phpmyadmin pero como es desarrollo e interno, no jode
<luciano_> chau virus
<magu42> pucha ta buena esa interfaz , tengo un rato para vicharla
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> no es compleja
<virusuy> pero esta completa
<magu42> ta buena
<virusuy> ahi gesitonas todo lo que sea MySQL
<virusuy> correr scripts.. agregar tablas, campos, bases, permisos
<virusuy> todo
<virusuy> no se si te diste cuenta el detalle
<virusuy> vos fuiste al raiz de apache /var/www
<virusuy> y solo habia un archivo
<magu42> mysql   es una base de datos , mas o menos no?
<virusuy> index.html
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> mysql es un motor de base de datos
<magu42> ahh  ok
<magu42> si solo index.htmel
<virusuy> y nosotros ingresarmos a localhost/phpmyadmin
<magu42> si
<virusuy> cuando no hay una carpeta que se llame asi, verdad ?
<magu42> cierto
<virusuy> eso es para que tengas una idea nada mas
<virusuy> no todo esta en /var/ww
<virusuy> www
<virusuy> puede estar en otro directorio
<virusuy> pero el corazon en si esta en /var/www
<magu42> aha  voy entendiendo
<virusuy> pero no es excluyente... se puede cambiar inclusive.. en la configuracion de apache
<virusuy> bueno, vamos  a seguir
<virusuy> instalate el bzr
<magu42> si
<magu42> ya está
<virusuy> tenes las gpg prontas y el sshkey cargado en launchpad?
<magu42> sip
<magu42> jaja  te jodi
<magu42> tenía todo los deberes hechos !!
<virusuy> eso !!1
<virusuy> ajajaja
<virusuy> bueno
<virusuy> abrite una consola y movete hasta /var/www
<virusuy> y avisame cuando estes
<magu42> pará que voy
<virusuy> dale
<virusuy> avisame
<virusuy> mira que hay millones de formas de hacer lo que vamos a hacer ahora
<virusuy> y hasta las hay graficas
<virusuy> pero yo soy consolero viejo
<magu42> grafica llego de una . pero me tranqué en consola
<virusuy> cd /var/www
<virusuy> para moverte hasta esa carpeta
<magu42> jaja  que bol....  
<magu42> listo
<magu42> solo está index.html 
<virusuy> listo
<virusuy> primero, no es necesario pero es un paso que a mi me gusta hacer
<virusuy> es identificarte ante bazaar
<virusuy> para que cuando hagas cambios y los envies a la rama de launchpad, quede bien guardado quien sos
<virusuy> asi que en consola
<virusuy> en donde estas parado
<virusuy> tenes que hacer
<virusuy> bzr whoami "Nombre en launchpad <mail-launchpad>"
<virusuy> por ejemplo
<virusuy> yo haria
<virusuy> bzr whoami "Luciano Facchinelli <facchinelli.luciano@gmail.com>"
<virusuy> vos cambia por tu nombre y mail de launchpad
<virusuy> y dale enter.. 
<virusuy> ejecuta bzr whoami despues
<virusuy> y pegame que dice
<magu42> bzr: ERROR: extra argument to command whoami: emaga@adinet...
<virusuy> lo metiste entre <>
<virusuy> ??
<magu42> ahhh  no  !!
<virusuy> cla, el mail va entre <>
<magu42> bash: error sintáctico cerca del elemento inesperado `newline'
<virusuy> metiste comillas?
<magu42> no
<virusuy> van
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> es 
<magu42> jajaj  nunca van !!1
<virusuy> bzr "NOmbre <mail>"
<magu42> viejo!!!! tenes que ser mago para acordarte de todo eso!!
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> es practica
<virusuy> avisame si sale todo OK
<magu42> no me dijo nada , ni bueno ni malo
<virusuy> ta
<virusuy> ahroa ejecuta
<virusuy> bzr whoami 
<virusuy> solo eso
<magu42> magu42 <emaga@adinet.com.uy>
<virusuy> genial
<magu42> o sea ok
<virusuy> pero tu usuario es magu42 ?
<virusuy> ose
<magu42> tengo un servidor funcionaando
<virusuy> ahi tiene que ir tu nombre real
<virusuy> bah
<virusuy> no interesa mucho eso
<magu42> uso siempre magu42
<virusuy> dejalo asi
<virusuy> listo
<virusuy> ahora ejecuta esto
<virusuy> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website 
<virusuy> eso lo que hace es traer la rama (branch) lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> que es el nombre del proyecto , y lp por launchpad
<magu42> flood
<magu42> :/var/www# bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website
<magu42> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<magu42> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<magu42> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/Desarrollo/.bzr/repository/indices/fe11527a28b8e65f415a48144a76e49b.rix: Missing the Content-Range header in a 206 range response
<virusuy> uhmmm
 * magu42 aviso que iba flood
<virusuy> jajajaja
<magu42> el que avisa no traiciona :-)
<virusuy> ejecuta
<virusuy> sudo bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website 
<magu42> /var/www# bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website 
<magu42> You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to
<magu42> write to Launchpad or access private data.  See "bzr help launchpad-login".
<magu42> bzr: ERROR: Target directory "ubuntu-uy-website" already exists. 
<virusuy> ah
<virusuy> bueh..ejecuta
<virusuy> bzr launchpad-login usuario
<virusuy> cambia usuario por tu usuario de launchpad
<magu42> algo no avisé pero no sé que es
<magu42> virusuy⟿ es el mismo
<virusuy> ta
<virusuy> pero ponelo
<magu42> ahh  no es mi email
<virusuy> uhmm
<virusuy> no
<magu42> lo pongo?
<virusuy> aguanta
<magu42> aguanto
<virusuy> tu usuario es magu42
<virusuy> pone ese
<virusuy> bzr launchpad-login magu42
<magu42> no dijo nada
<magu42> ni bueno ni malo
<virusuy> ok
<virusuy> ahora si
<magu42> prompt
<virusuy> sudo bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website 
<virusuy> ups, sin el sudo
<magu42> ahh  tenia que identificarme
<virusuy> lo otro era como para el log digamos
<virusuy> esto era contra launchpad en si
<virusuy> andas en Debian ahora ?
<magu42>  sudo bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website 
<magu42> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.90.11)' can't be established.
<magu42> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? 
<magu42> y mi rsa key en medio
<magu42> que no la voy a pegar acá
<virusuy> dale que si
<magu42> y
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> Enter passphrase for key '/root/.ssh/id_rsa':  ???
<virusuy> tu contraseña de usuario
<virusuy> de linux
<magu42> la RSA key fingerprint?
<virusuy> ???
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> vos creaste esa key con tu usuario verdad?
<magu42> ahhh ta
<magu42> si si
<magu42> Enter passphrase for key '/root/.ssh/id_rsa': 
<magu42> bzr: ERROR: Target directory "ubuntu-uy-website" already exists.
<virusuy> hace un ls 
<virusuy> y decime que te aparece
<magu42> index.html  ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> rm -R ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> y luego
<virusuy> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website 
<virusuy> se ve que cuando dio errores, llego a crear solo la carpeta
<magu42> Enter passphrase for key '/root/.ssh/id_rsa':
<magu42> otra vez 
<virusuy> lo mismo de hoy
<virusuy> se
<magu42> Branched 24 revision(s).
<virusuy> oka
<virusuy> ahora 
<virusuy> http://localhost/ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> en tu navegador
<magu42> y esa es la pagina en la que están tabajando ahora?
<magu42> supongo
<magu42> no?
<virusuy> exacto
<virusuy> cuando se haga un cambio
<virusuy> te moves hasta el directorio
<virusuy> /var/www/ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> y le das bzr pull (seria como "traer" todos los cambios desde la ultima resvision que tenes en local)
<magu42> como un zxync!!  que lo par...
<magu42> zsync*
<virusuy> se, mas tecnico digamos
<magu42> virusuy⟿ sos grosso sabelo!!
<virusuy> pera
<magu42> virusuy⟿ sos grosso sabelo!!
<virusuy> porque ahi armas el entorno y lo mantenes actualizado
<virusuy> pero... 
<virusuy> te falta ver como hacer para enviar cambios
<magu42> nahhh  sin peros que venia fenomeno
<magu42> ahhhh
<pcapeluto> mi vida cabio luego de instalar Bazaar Explorer
<virusuy> magu42: bazaar explorer es bazaar pero visual
<virusuy> yo avise que era consolero viejo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ enviar cambios?   vas muy rapido!!
<magu42> y yo con la terminal!!  jaja
<magu42> no tengo problema,  la terminal funciona siempre , lo grafico hoy está y mañana te lo cambian y fuiste :-)
<virusuy> e verda'
<magu42> virusuy> yo avise que era consolero viejo     me preocupa la edad de este muchacho!!
<magu42> pa mi que no es tan muchacho
<virusuy> 13/11/1989
<virusuy> por si me quieren regalar algo
<virusuy> :-P
<magu42> sagitario
<virusuy> escorpio
<magu42> ahh  cambio justo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ entoces vos viviste antes
<virusuy> decis que tenia vidas pasadaS?
<magu42> pa mi que si
<magu42> jeje  y programaban
<virusuy> yo creo que fui pulga de doverman
<virusuy> en mi vida anterior
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> pregunta:
<magu42> si pongo codigo php en /var/www
<magu42> corre
<magu42> ?
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> proba
<virusuy> armate un archivo que se llame hola.php
<virusuy> y adentro metele <? echo "hola"; ?>
<virusuy> y entras con localhost/hola.hp
<virusuy> php*
<magu42> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh esa era la pregunta de anoche para pcapeluto  jajaja
<magu42> ahora recien entiendo!!!!
<magu42> puede ser en texto o con nano?
<virusuy> nano es un editor de texto
<magu42> si ya se
<magu42> me referia a writer
<magu42> ya lo hice con nano jeje
<virusuy> ahi va
<magu42> pucha , pará que no me deja moverlo jaja
<virusuy> con sudo
<virusuy> porque el admin y www-data tienen permisos en esa carpeta
<magu42> es que el propietario d /var/www   es root
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no tengo que cambiarle los permisos a /var/www   no me deja hacerle nada
<virusuy> no, no los cambies
<virusuy> hace todo con sudo delante
<magu42> ahh cierto
<magu42> jaja   estoy medio lerdo pero lo hice!!! <? echo "hola"; ?>  que balurdo me hice con mis carpetas!!!!
<magu42> virusuy⟿ muchas gracias por la paciencia !!!  ha sido muy amable
<virusuy> magu42: por favor, a las ordenes
<magu42> voy a leer lo que hicimos en la terminal a ver si entiendo los pasos 
<virusuy> lujo
<magu42> no me queiro olvidar 
<magu42> virusuy   SOS GROSSO!!
<virusuy> magu42: jajaja :)
<magu42> en verde y negrita jaj
<magu42> virusuy   SOS GROSSO!!
<magu42> o azul
<virusuy> jajajaja
 * magu42 tiene un servidor montado y también juega con el irc jeje
<magu42> ☺
<virusuy> invitado: es el alter ego de pcapeluto 
<magu42> pero con otra ip?
<virusuy> ah
<virusuy> buen detalle
<magu42> jeje
<invitado_> hi here
<magu42> me guardé todo lo que hicimos en la consola en writer para  mañana leerlo con cuidado :_)
<virusuy> magu42: eso!
<magu42> estaba leyendo el logo de lo que hicimos, me lo voy a guardar también jeje
<magu42> virusuy⟿ asi el sabado rompo las b... pero con otras cosas no tan basicas digamos  jaja
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> buenazo
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> voy a ir el sabado a geekear
<magu42> virusuy⟿ vos no dormis?
<virusuy> ya me voy en un ratin
<magu42> jaja
<virusuy> avisar los eventos por facebook es un golazo
<magu42> si, la gente entra mucho 
<virusuy> va a  estar lindo
<virusuy> movidito
<magu42> a mi no me gustan las redes sociales , pero que se va a hacer ,  estás o no!!
<virusuy> y si
<virusuy> me parece genial que se usen ara estos propositos
<virusuy> de difusion
<virusuy> me fui a dormir
<magu42> pensé que iba a ser mas espeso el tema de launchpad , pero si va publico general , entonces no
<virusuy> nos vemos mañana
<magu42> dale
<magu42> chau virusuy 
<magu42> y gracias de nuevo
<virusuy> de nada a las orodenes
<magu42> a las ordenes dijo??   sevidores??  marchaste virusuy 
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> ta mañana
<magu42> virusuy⟿ andá a dormir , sino sigo preguntando  jajajaja
<locum> buenas
<locum> alguien x ahi?
<locum> alguien aca¿
<locum> buena
<locum> s
<locum> alguien x ahi?
<matii-04> hola
<matii-04> a todos
<matii-04> una pregunta
<matii-04> quien me puede ayudar a hacer un servidor
<matii-04> de algun juego
<matii-04> ??
<matii-04> algien que sepa
<locum> buenas
<locum> ni el loro pa variar jaja
<pcapeluto> jelou virusuy
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-27
<virusuy> pcapeluto: hello
<pcapeluto> que tal, estoy subiendo algunos cambios más
<virusuy> eso!
<virusuy> va a estar lindo el sabado
<pcapeluto> viste la cantidad de visitas que llevamos en el mes?
<virusuy> nop
<virusuy> visitas en el proyecto ?
<pcapeluto> no no... en el sitio
<pcapeluto> en el portal nuevo
<virusuy> pcapeluto: revisa tu carma
<virusuy> karma*
<virusuy> en launchpad
<pcapeluto> ahora tenemos contador de visitas en el sitio
<pcapeluto> a ver
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> pcapeluto: avisar los eventos por FB es un golazo
<virusuy> che, hay que meter ese contador abajo de todo, 
<virusuy> en el pie , a lo ulitmo del ie
<pcapeluto> pah... vengo bajando en el karma :(
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> sabes lo que estaria bueno
<virusuy> hacer tipo , puntos a ver en el desarrollo el sabado
<virusuy> asi vamos quemando etapas
<virusuy> capaz podemos tomarnos un ratito el sabado y programar ahi, todos juntos, en vivo y directo
<virusuy> o trabajar en las blueprints
<pcapeluto> Puede ser.... yo estoy empezando en este momento a diagramar ShipitUY, el sistema de pedido de CD's de la comunidad
<pcapeluto> No nos estaremos yendo al demonio con todo esto?
<virusuy> por?
<virusuy> yo voy a ver si armo el newslide
<virusuy> porque pensas que se esta yendo al demonio pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> genial, lo bueno de eso es que no se necesita mucho de SQL, yo estoy trabajando con una creada que se llama locoportal
<pcapeluto> si querés podemos usar esa misma para ir cargando todas las tablas necesarias
<pcapeluto> Es decir, tablas para los usuarios, para el newsslide, para el ShipitUY
<pcapeluto> Y cuando subimos los cambios al Launchpad lo hacemos con un volcado de la tabla .sql
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> osea
<virusuy> sabes lo que ya te aviso
<virusuy> en algun momento vamos a tener que migrar a MVC
<pcapeluto> Por que nos vamos al demonio? ja... porque estamos haciendo MIL cosas como si supieramos y salen bien !!!!
<pcapeluto> jajaaj
<pcapeluto> que es MVC?
<virusuy> model view controller
<pcapeluto> Ah
<virusuy> separar el desarrollo en capaz
<virusuy> capas
<pcapeluto> si
<pcapeluto> Mirá...
<pcapeluto> hasta el momento venimos desarrollando archivos .php para cada sección
<pcapeluto> me parece que vamos a tener que adaptar un solo archivo .php que cargue contenido desde una base de datos segùn sea solicitado
<pcapeluto> pero eso quería hacerlo más adelante
<virusuy> se
<pcapeluto> Cuando quede bien lo de la validación de usuarios por Launchpad
<pcapeluto> Es más, yo tenía pensado para el newsslide algo así, solo un .php que cargue el contenido desde MySQL
<pcapeluto> la librería de los efectos sigue siendo la misma, lo que cambia es la forma de cargar el contenido
<virusuy> pero que es bien lo que quieren ?
<virusuy> el slide de las imagenes?
<virusuy> osea, con noticias, tipo el slide de imagenes
<pcapeluto> a ver
<pcapeluto> viste que en la página principal tenés un slide de imágenes con fotos nuestras
<pcapeluto> y otro con novedades
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> se
<pcapeluto> el newsslide sería para las novedades
<pcapeluto> donde las imágenes de cada tema van rotando
<virusuy> oka
<virusuy> con imagenes que linkean a la noticia
<pcapeluto> cada una de las imágenes que aparece tiene un enlace a la noticia
<pcapeluto> eso
<virusuy> dale
<virusuy> asignamelo que lo hago yo
<virusuy> bah
<virusuy> me lo asigno en launchpad
<pcapeluto> entonces cuando alguien le hace click a esa noticia va directo a ese .php que tiene el contenido de la noticia linkeada
<pcapeluto> actualmente cada enlace llama a un archivo diferente
<pcapeluto> eso es lo que tenemos que arrancar ya a manejar con la base de datos
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> me lo asigno en launchpad y me pongo a verlo
<pcapeluto> create la base de datos llamada locoportal para crear las tablas adentro y así trabajamos todos sobre la misma
<pcapeluto> dale
<virusuy> oka
<virusuy> yo voy a ver cual es la mejor forma
<pcapeluto> dale
<virusuy> me gusta manejar el proyecto por launchpad
<virusuy> encara
<pcapeluto> la verdad que si
<pcapeluto> sabés que estoy por subir otro más
<pcapeluto> la idea de armar Metapaquetes
<pcapeluto> por ejemplo
<pcapeluto> yo tengo uno para Thunderbir
<pcapeluto> d
<pcapeluto> instalando solo un metapaquete te instala Thunderbird, su paquete de idioma y el calendario
<pcapeluto> lo mismo podemos hacer para el tema de traducciones, otro para aplicaciones gráficas, o de oficina
<pcapeluto> así la gente sabe que si instala ese paquete tiene todo un listado de aplicaciones relacionadas
<pcapeluto> así como el restricted-extras instala los codex propietarios
<pcapeluto> nosotros podemos tener un para diseño gráfico o programación web por ejemplo
<pcapeluto> Launchpad me ha sorporendido
<pcapeluto> hasta el momento no lo entendía bien por la cantidad de comandos... punch, push pull ping pang
<pcapeluto> pero como puse el otro día, desde que instalé Bazaar Explorer que puedo trabajar con el sistema sin problemas
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> lo instale y me gusto tambien
<pcapeluto> lo bueno que tiene es que te dice los comandos también
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> voy a laburar con el slide separado del sitio,, pero con el mismo CSS
<virusuy> despues voy a integrarlos
<pcapeluto> está bien, así hago yo los cambios
<magu42> me caí hace rato :-(
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ como andas?
<libertcharrua> hola magu42
<libertcharrua> como estas tu
<magu42> bien de bien
<libertcharrua> yo con las patas heladas
<magu42> andas perdido libertcharrua !!
<libertcharrua> si maso 
<libertcharrua> perdido de la mejor manera
<libertcharrua> tu que cunetas 
<magu42> yo se que win seven te atrapó  pero a los debianeros los queremos igual !!
<libertcharrua> cuentaas*
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ las mujeres te pueden
<libertcharrua> jeje si que le vamos a hacer
<libertcharrua> win 7 ni ahijaajj
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ se extraña un contertulio divertido en este canal 
<libertcharrua> busquemos uno
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> leí por ahi que tuviste un accidente feo en la moto , estás bien?
<libertcharrua> ah si casi me arranco la cabeza pero no mas de eso
<libertcharrua> suerte llevaba casco
<libertcharrua> hace tiempo ya
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ si no querés que te encuentre , no uses tu mismo nick en otros foros jeje
<libertcharrua> depsues hace poco me agarre una infección que dicen pudo pasarme para el otro barrio
<magu42> /me lo vé todo 
<libertcharrua> jjajjaa no pasa nada todo transparente lo mio
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> sigue carnicero?
<libertcharrua> si en ta-ta sucursal san carlos ahora
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ no haga ctcp 
<magu42> estás mas cerca ahora!!
<libertcharrua> paaa com estas ya no te enitnedo tengo que actualizar mi diccionario geek
<magu42>  Se ha recibido un CTCP ACTION de libertcharrua (a #ubuntu-uy)  apareció esto
<libertcharrua> ah es que puse el comando que dijiste antes el me con la barra
<luciano_> vamo vamo vamo carbonerooooo
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿   /me te sale tu nick primero
<magu42> ej
<magu42> pahh  anda mal freenode
<magu42> a ver 
 * magu42 no entiende que le pasa a freenode
<magu42> ahora anda
<libertcharrua> jajaja ta bien
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ debian 6 ?
<libertcharrua> metio gol virusuy? no creo no senti al vecino 
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> con kde
<virusuy> libertcharrua: no, todavia no
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ una masa debian 6
<libertcharrua> despues de que arruine ubuntu natty tratando de instalar gnome 3 como decia tuxapuntes no pude entrarle mas
<magu42> kde no le agarro el gusto, cuando deje de existir gnome clasico veré que hago  :-(
<pcapeluto> Ja... te queda poco entonces para decidir
<libertcharrua> para peor no tenia partición home le habia puesto todo automático de puro vago
<magu42> lmde  es una  masa y no va a cambiar de escritorio segun dijo  clem lefebre
<pcapeluto> No claro.... pero igual no es gnome clásico
<libertcharrua> y tengo gb de fotos y prácticas con gimp ahí por suerte los datos estan y los salve
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ cuando debian termine de decidir yo ya me jubilé  jajaj
<pcapeluto> JAJAAJAJA
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ cierto usan ese entorno con gnome 2x  o 3x  les dá igual
<virusuy> magu42: te voy avisando que 2 años minimo
<libertcharrua> lmde? 
<pcapeluto> Seguro que en la siguiente versión estable que liberen... allá por el 2030 justito pal mundial
<libertcharrua> ando desactualizado mal jaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ por eso ando tranqui
<libertcharrua> me gusta unity en lo personal
<virusuy> a mi tambien
<virusuy> pero debian es la ley
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ lmde  linux mint debian edition
<libertcharrua> aaaah
<libertcharrua> jasjaja
<virusuy> noooooooooo
<virusuy> se me quedo sin audio y colgado el cableeeeeee
<magu42> rolling realease  que mas querés
<virusuy> matenmeeeeeee
<pcapeluto> Estaba leyendo que unity va a portarse a SuSE también
<magu42> sip
<pcapeluto> che... lo que me deja mal es que cada vez hay menos gente usando Linux
<virusuy>  pcapeluto  ??????
<pcapeluto> Uruguay está casi en la mitad que el año pasado
<pcapeluto> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/estadisticas.php
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ esa estadistica es muy relativa , depende como la midan , y quien la mida
<virusuy> pcapeluto: no te guies por eso
<pcapeluto> Y por que debo guiarme?
<pcapeluto> de que forma podemos saber?
<magu42> w3c school  
<virusuy> vos sabes como se basa esa grafia?
<virusuy> grafica
<pcapeluto> Supongo que tengo una idea
<virusuy> esa grafica es de un serviio de visitas que la gente agrega a sus sitios y envia esa info a los servers
<libertcharrua> se me caer el quasel
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿  somos 3.5 millones  330000 xo  me dá 9.42%  solo de xo´s
<pcapeluto> No me parece...
<pcapeluto> las Xo entran por medio de proxys
<magu42> pero existen!!
<pcapeluto> Si... pero así como hay Xo detrás de proxys hay Windows
<pcapeluto> De la misma manera que subiría la cantidad de Linux conectados sube la de Windows
<pcapeluto> Lo real es que desde hace 10 años no pasamos del 1%
<libertcharrua> ah se me cae al pinchar los enlaces
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> bug
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ me gusta esta , que hacen por acceso web ,,  ya la busco
<pcapeluto> a ver
<libertcharrua> che magu po donbde te enteraste del tortazo que me di
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ jaja  yo soy el gran HERMANO
<libertcharrua> juas es que lo publique en varios lados motociclistas uruguayos el segundo despues de face
<pcapeluto> Mirá... para que veas, en nuestro sitio el 60% de las entradas son con Linux, y eso que somos un sitio enteramente dedicado a Ubuntu
<libertcharrua> o te lo copntó mi herm,ano?? jajaa
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ en algo de  motos que andaba mirando y vi tu nick , y dije , a este muchacho yo lo conozco
<libertcharrua> ah si en motociclistas uruguayos entonces jeje
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ ese!
<pcapeluto> Sos motociclista libercharrua?
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ ya sé , me diste los datos de entradas la otra noche
<libertcharrua> tengo moto nada mas y de cunado en cuando testeo cascos en la ruta 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<libertcharrua> los rush aguantan una buena caida garantido jeje
<libertcharrua> lo sentí clarito en la nuca golpeó dos veces en el suelo
<libertcharrua> no e quiero imaginar lo que hubiera pasado si no lo tenia puesto
<pcapeluto> Ja... a mi me pasó por arriba una mercedes sprinter... la cabeza rebota sin control, no tenés forma de evitarlo
<virusuy> PEÑAROLL NOMAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<libertcharrua> gol dicen 
<libertcharrua> caravana caravana 
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ virusuy ya que los tengo a los dos , estaba probando http://localhost/ubuntu-uy-website/ y mi servidor recién instaldo gracias a virusuy  y veo que en iceweasel se corre todo a la izq
<pcapeluto> iceweasel? usá algún navegador web...
<pcapeluto> se ve bien
<magu42> en opera midori chromium y epiphany  se ve bien
<libertcharrua> iceweaselk que es pcapeluto
<libertcharrua> ??
<magu42> iceweasel el navegador por defecto de debian
<libertcharrua> aaah
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ se hace el chancho rengo
<pcapeluto> no se.... un personaje de los Simpson?
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJa
<libertcharrua> a el gordo de las historietas jajaja
<magu42> dejense de joda  , enserio!!
<libertcharrua> que tienes contra iceweasel ? 
<magu42> una betatestea  y ni bola  :-(
<libertcharrua> si cierto raro no se vea bien
<pcapeluto> Jajajaj...KKAKAKA
<pcapeluto> no se... hasta el momento lo estoy probando con IE, Firefox y Chromium
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ en el unico que queda medio raro de los browsers que uso
<pcapeluto> Si... nunca lo instalé
<magu42> pa eso estoy yo pcapeluto !!!
<pcapeluto> Jajajaja
<magu42> jeje
<pcapeluto> Con cada modificación me paseo con los navegadores en Windows y Linux
<pcapeluto> el otro día en Windows se veía horrible
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ y los raros los pruebo yo  jeje
<pcapeluto> le cambié una cantidad de tags y quedó
<libertcharrua> cual pcapeluto ubuntu-uy?
<pcapeluto> Ahora falta que me digan que no se ve bien con Links JAJAJJA
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ no aporta nada porque anda muy vago
<pcapeluto> Si el de ubuntu.org.uy se veía espantoso desde Windows
<libertcharrua> mas que nada por que no estoy entendiendo nada estoy muy desconectado
<pcapeluto> Haaaaa
<pcapeluto> no sabe nada
<pcapeluto> Ahhhhhhhhhh
<pcapeluto> Huuu
<pcapeluto> que feo
<libertcharrua> cuesta reincorporarse
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ a ponerse las pilas!!
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ tambien supe que te acendieron digamos en linuxeslibre , cierto?
<libertcharrua> ascendieron?
<libertcharrua> no estoy ahi jaja
<libertcharrua> voy a ver si me reintegro
<pcapeluto> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website
<libertcharrua> andaba abandonado abandonado
<magu42> eras moder o algo asi libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> pero simepre se me anticipaba a todo 
<libertcharrua> epadin
<libertcharrua> padín
<magu42> andrés beini se retiró libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> y yo entre a sobrar por falta de tiempo
<libertcharrua> si creo que esta ciego 
<libertcharrua> o casi totalmente ciego
<libertcharrua> quiero ir a visitarlo algun dia
<magu42> pahhh  que mal , sabia de su enfermedad , que lastima!!!
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ está en uruguay?
<libertcharrua> no se tengo que averiguar padín está ocupado también con el tema de ayuda con elc ancer
<libertcharrua> y no eh podido contactarlo
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ y los cursos quedaron en nada,  estaban muy buenos
<libertcharrua> si decayó mucho incluso en la lista de correo se daban muchas discuciones boludas del orden de la ortografia o cosas ajenas a lo que se debia tratar
<magu42> que mal
<libertcharrua> es que hace falta una mente com la de andres beny
<libertcharrua> por mas buenos usuarios que hallan falta el que sabe
<magu42> yo hize los tres modulos y aprendí mucho, después ayude un poco cuando vos diste el modulo 1 y después no supe mas nada
<libertcharrua> una cosa es un usuario que conoce otra es un profesional
<magu42> cierto
<libertcharrua> beny vivia de la informática sus conocimientos son muy superiores a los de cualquier incorporacion 
<magu42> sip , lo tengo bien claro
<libertcharrua> por mas aplicada que sea  falta la experiencia y el conocimiento
<magu42> nadie agarró la posta ?  que lastima
<libertcharrua> acá en ubuntu uruguay estan pcapeluto y este otro como es que se llama
<libertcharrua> padin agarró al posta 
<libertcharrua> pero no esta al nivel de beny 
<magu42> que se llama.......
<libertcharrua> pero como el nik de este muchacho arggg 
<libertcharrua> pablorubianes ahi esta
<pcapeluto> acá está pablorubianes
<magu42> ahhh , los pablos ,  y cuidado con virusuy , sabe un pedazo!!!  tiene como 40 años en esto
<pcapeluto> Se trata de hacer lo que se puede, pero es cierto... tiene que haber una cabecera...
<magu42> el dice que tiene 21   pero miente
<libertcharrua> si también ahi va 
<libertcharrua> pero creo que son gente que mas o menos han echo de la informática su profesión
<libertcharrua> en algunnmodo
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ por suerte siempre hay alguien que agarra la antorcha
<libertcharrua> a lo mejor  me equivopco
<libertcharrua> yo por mas voluntad que ponga no llego a su nivel
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ los pablos y virus viven de eso  o sobreviven con eso como todo uruguayo :-)
<virusuy> :)
<virusuy> verdad
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ahhh   apareciste!!
<pcapeluto> Bueno.... también se hacer garrapiñadas
<virusuy> toy a dos monitores, con el partido y esto
<libertcharrua> gool ajaja
<virusuy> pcapeluto: opa! el sabado quiero
<magu42> hacete el sordo!!  virusuy 
<virusuy> magu42: jajajaja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ como va el parido
<virusuy> 1x0
<virusuy> peñarol
<magu42> partido?  *
<magu42> ahhh  bien
<virusuy> mi novia dice "sos un sorete hijo de puta"
<pcapeluto> yo lo estoy escuchando por 180 online
<pcapeluto> jajajja
<virusuy> pero esta mirando una novela
<pcapeluto> y lo sigo por twitter
<virusuy> y le habla a los personajes
<libertcharrua> jajjaa
<virusuy> le habla , no se que tiene
<libertcharrua> bueno eh conocido gente que les habla a los pc
<magu42> virusuy⟿ decile a tu novia que va con onda , pero para mi tenés como 40 pirulos  
<libertcharrua> hasta les ponen nombre
<virusuy> magu42: ajajajaja
<virusuy> la novia del padre me dice que tengo 26
<virusuy> y no me cree
<virusuy> esta bien que este hecho bosta fisicamente, pero tengo 21
<libertcharrua> cunatos tienes virusuy
<magu42> virusuy⟿ yá la voy a conocer y le voy a contar la verdad de la milanesa :-)
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> libertcharrua: 21 años
<libertcharrua> ah juas acusa 21
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ mentira , eso dice el!!
<magu42> parece de 21 pero nada más
<libertcharrua> se te calleron algunas cartas del maso?
<pcapeluto> Jajajja ... yo en el evento lanzamiento del 11.04 estaba hablando con virusuy sin saber que era el
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<pcapeluto> Es un pibe si
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> vieron !!!
<virusuy> soy un niño
<libertcharrua> pero pcapeluto nunca fue confiable
<pcapeluto> A bue...
<libertcharrua> yo a el no le creo nada
<magu42> parece nomás , pero lo que sabe te lleva minimo 40 años de laburo
<libertcharrua> jjajaa
<virusuy> magu42: para nda, te lleva muchas horas dandote la cabeza contra el monitor
<libertcharrua> mejor me cayo o me banena
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ hagame caso a mi que soy el hombre mayor  jeje
<pcapeluto> Pero vos que edad tenes magu42?
<pcapeluto> no eras un guacho también?
<libertcharrua> es un pobre jubilado
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ ya me viste varias veces!!
<pcapeluto> Pucha
<pcapeluto> que desastre
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ jaja
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ el lindo de barba , poco pelo :-(
<libertcharrua> en el acilo les dan internet pa que no jodan
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> asilo*
<virusuy> jjajajajaja
<libertcharrua> igual que acá en el manicomio
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<libertcharrua> bua tener uq einstalar natty otra vez para estar a tono
<pcapeluto> Jajajaj mostrate en las fotos del facebook... seguro estás en alguna
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ estoy en la portada a la derecha de eduardoR 
<magu42> a la dercha de él 
<magu42> derecha*
<pcapeluto> Hahahaa
<pcapeluto> jajajjaja
<magu42> ese!!!!
<pcapeluto> Que horrible.... odio hablar 4 horas con alguien y no saber quien es
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJJAAJ
<pcapeluto> Malditos nicks
<pcapeluto> Maldito IRC
<virusuy> malditos nerds !
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ para eso hemos hablado tanto de las reuniones presenciales 
<pcapeluto> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRDDDDDD
<magu42> virusuy⟿ cierto
<pcapeluto> Ah... era por eso=?
<pcapeluto> Yo lo quería por la cerveza
<magu42> me dan un asco !!
<magu42> también pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> Bueno..... ja
<pcapeluto> vamos con todo entonces
<pcapeluto> pizza, mujeres y cerveza
<pcapeluto> Ah... y de paso hablamos algo de Unity
<pcapeluto> jajajja
<virusuy> uni que ?
<libertcharrua> yagauron 1414
<magu42> jaja
<libertcharrua> yaguaron 1414
<virusuy> epa, mira como conoce
<libertcharrua> me contaron
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ conoce solo eso de montevideo
<pcapeluto> jajajja si... me contaron
<pcapeluto> es la de siempre
<pcapeluto> jajajaja
<magu42> o...  un amigo.....
<libertcharrua> si yo nada mas fui a acompañar
<magu42> :-)
<virusuy> ahhhhhhhh
<pcapeluto> claro... y te quedaste en la puerta
<pcapeluto> jajajajaja
<libertcharrua> tube que enbtrar estava lloviendo
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAAJJA
<virusuy> JAJAJAJJAJAJJJAJAJAJJAJ
<pcapeluto> GOL de VELEZ !!!!!
<virusuy> NOP
<pcapeluto> Ah... no, faltan unos minutos aún
<pcapeluto> I se dead people !!!
<virusuy> pcapeluto: pecho frio
<pcapeluto> Jajajaj... ojo que soy de Peñarol... si me escucha mi suegro me mata
<pcapeluto> es fotografo de los carboneros
<pcapeluto> Está en la cancha en estos momentos
<libertcharrua> si si señores soy aurinegro hincha del trico picapiedra de corazón
<magu42> acá son muy carboneros , pero está acá neerdeando y nó en el cancha  jeje
<pcapeluto> Es que hace frío che.... pa que está el cable e internet
<libertcharrua> http://www.futbolarg.com/rd/14954.html
<libertcharrua> pcapeluto:  yo lo usaba para ver history chanel
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ jaja lo unico que me faltaba , ver footbal  o fubol   jeje
<libertcharrua> jeje en el mundial cunado entrava alguna vieja desubicada atendia yo
<libertcharrua> los demas fijos en la tv
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ como verás , todos callados, quedaron viendo el partido
<libertcharrua> y si
<libertcharrua> es un voyeurismo
<libertcharrua> che y el problema con iceweasel tienes idea que pueda ser?
<libertcharrua> o como se llame el problema?
<magu42> no libertcharrua estamos probando el nuevo sitio que están haciendo integrantes de ubuntu uruguay , algunos presentes acá ahora :-)
<magu42> y otros intentamos ayudar en lo que podemos
<virusuy> magu42: reporta el error en launchpad
<virusuy> con impresion de pantalla si poes
<virusuy> podes*
<magu42> virusuy⟿ se los reporto a uds  que me es mas facil , no se como hacerlo en launchpad  jaja
<magu42> y  no es un problema , creo
<magu42> solo se vé todo a la izq   , en vez de centrado
<pcapeluto> perdón... pero no estás colaborando con la comunidad
<magu42> eso intento pc
<magu42> eso intento pcapeluto 
<magu42> pcapeluto virusuy , como lo reporto en launchpad?
<pcapeluto> jajajja
<pcapeluto> estoy buscando eso
<pcapeluto> jajajjaaj
<magu42> en serio :-)
<virusuy> en el proyecto
<virusuy> tiene la seccion bugs
<magu42> ahh si 
<magu42> pensé que eso era solo para codigo
<virusuy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website
<virusuy> ahi tenes REport a bug
<magu42> toy yendo
<pcapeluto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website/+filebug
<magu42> en ingles o en español ?
<virusuy> ing
<magu42> ok
<pcapeluto> por que en inglés?
<pcapeluto> yo no le respondo JAJAJAJAJ
<libertcharrua> che cual es el enlace que no ves me lo pasas  a ver como lo veo yo
<virusuy> el reporte hacelo en español
<magu42> ponganse de acuerdo lo hago en ingles o en español?
<virusuy> en español magu
<virusuy> obviamente
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ mirá el sitio en iceweasel  http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/  y comparalo con otro navegador
<magu42> virusuy⟿ en español entonces
<virusuy> se
<magu42> voy a eperar ,para ver como lo vé libertcharrua , que sé que tiene iceweasel
<libertcharrua> si corrido a la izquierda lo veo 
<libertcharrua> con respecto a konkeror
<libertcharrua> konqueror
<pcapeluto> che... será que ubuntu no trae  Iceweasel?
<virusuy> es un fork de FF
<pcapeluto> claro pero ff no tiene problemas
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ gracias por confirmarlo
<virusuy> es un tema con css
<virusuy> con la propiedad
<virusuy> magu42: reporta el bug y mete un screenshot
<pcapeluto> gol de Velez!!!!!
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ iceweasel es el navegador por defecto de debian
<pcapeluto> Si si... ya lo se, pero pensé que en los repositorios de Ubuntu estaría, ahora quise instalarlo para confirmar el Bug pero no lo trae
<magu42> virusuy⟿ estoy en eso
<magu42> virusuy⟿ no encuentro como subir un screenshot
<virusuy> adjuntala
<virusuy> attach
<magu42> virusuy⟿ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website/+filebug  ando acá
<virusuy> magu42: 
<virusuy> en extraoptions
<virusuy> un link en verde
<magu42> ahhhhh   grax virusuy 
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ahi lo subi
<magu42> bué , está en eso
<virusuy> esooooooooo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ proqué tengo 13 puntos acá https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website  si no hize un caramelo ?
<magu42> me dá como verguenza  jeje
<virusuy> PEÑAROL NOMAAAAAAAAAAA
<virusuy> magu42: por reportar bugs ya suma puntos
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ya estaba de hoy
<pcapeluto> AGUANTE PEÑAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLç
<libertcharrua> si hoy vi los 13 de magu42
<magu42> aguante magu42  jjaja
<libertcharrua> magu42: +1
<magu42> y todabia no hize nada util
<virusuy> magu42: como que no
<virusuy> ayudaste
<EduardoR> hola
<magu42> ahhh libertcharrua andás por ahi,  SÚMESE!!!!!
<EduardoR> yo estoy pintado, solo actualizo
<EduardoR> y actualizo
<EduardoR> lo que cambian otros
<EduardoR> no entiendo si hay un objetivo de projecto
<pcapeluto> listo, voy a ver si puedo descargar el iceweasel para probar el bug
<libertcharrua> nuuu yo nada mas leo el correo y juego a la conga 
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ subí el screen a launchpad , miralo
<pcapeluto> ya lo vi
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ sabe y se hace el bol....  porque es vago pero que sabe , sabe ,    a mi no me jodas libert!!!
<pcapeluto> ya estoy con eso
<pcapeluto> eduardoR: objetivo?
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ viste  sale todo a la izquierda , que raro solo en iceweasel
<virusuy> pcapeluto: es con css y los float parece
<pcapeluto> puede ser
<EduardoR> a donde esta subido el screen?
<pcapeluto> a la parte de bugs
<pcapeluto> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-uy-website
<EduardoR> yo no veo nada allí
<EduardoR> ops , yo estaba aqui https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team
<libertcharrua> bue tendre que aprender a usar el launchpad ese no queria pero que  mas remedio
<pcapeluto> che... IceWeasel es descagable de alguna parte?
<pcapeluto> Estoy en Wikipedia leyendo su historia
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ metalé!!!
<EduardoR> no está centrado, es eso?
<pcapeluto> Me dan unas ganas tremendas de llamara a Ignacio Debian y decirle que se deje de bobadas
<pcapeluto> EduardoR, es así, está descentrado
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ iceweasel es el por defecto de debian , si los de debian no nos pueden ver bien, imaginate!!!!   
<EduardoR> es que el centrado suele ser algo bastante forzado
<EduardoR> y que versión de ese?
<pcapeluto> Si si... ni hablar que los que usand Debian van a molestarse
<pcapeluto> El tema es poder dar con el pedasito de código que Iceweasel no entiende
<pcapeluto> DE DONDE BAJO ESE NAVEGADOR !!!!!
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ iceweasel 3.5.16   de debian squeeze
<pcapeluto> pero no tienen un .tar.gz?
<EduardoR> seria como firefox 3,6, no'
<libertcharrua> que se jodan los de debian por inventarse el iceweasel por el dichoso loguito que dicho sea de paso es espantoso
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ iceweasel es un derivado de firefox pero no se de cual
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ GUARDA!!!!!
<EduardoR> Lo están haciendo en HTML5?
<libertcharrua> es un fork dicen 
<EduardoR> es eso!
<libertcharrua> quizá descargando el .deb de los apquetes squeeze se pueda instalar en ubuntu
<pcapeluto> Me quiero volver chango....
<pcapeluto> GNU IceCat es un navegador web distribuido por el Proyecto GNU. Inicialmente fue conocido como «GNU IceWeasel», pero cambiaron el nombre para diferenciarlo de «Debian Iceweasel» (con w minúscula).2 IceCat, que está hecho completamente de software libre, surgió como una bifurcación de Mozilla Firefox. Es compatible con el sistema operativo GNU/Linux.
<pcapeluto> Iceweasel es el nombre de un proyecto derivado (fork) de Mozilla Firefox, una compilación renombrada, preparada por Debian, para resolver la demanda hecha por Mozilla que los obligaba a dejar de utilizar el nombre o acogerse a sus términos, los cuales son inaceptables dentro de las políticas de Debian. No confundir con el nombre IceWeasel (con W mayúscula) que es un proyecto independiente rebautizado como GNU IceCa
<pcapeluto> t,3 
<EduardoR> Hellou? el HTML5 papá!
<pcapeluto> No hay cosas html5
<EduardoR> eso no es estándar , no está aprobado
<libertcharrua> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=iceweasel&searchon=names&exact=1&suite=all&section=main
<EduardoR> si, todo es HTML5
<magu42> acá infieles   http://www.gnulinuxonline.com/aplicaciones/iceweasel/
<libertcharrua> ahí se pueden descargar el .deb seria el de squeeze o sstable
<libertcharrua> http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/iceweasel
<magu42> segun dicen alli   sudo aptitude install iceweasel
<EduardoR> todos son <section>, el doctype es HTML5. todo va a andar mal, obvio
<pcapeluto> si es un tema con html5 vos decís que los de Debian van a tardar 2 años en poder visitar nuestro sitio?
<EduardoR> no es problema del iceweasel, 
<pcapeluto> Perá....
<pcapeluto> El único que tiene problema es Iceweasel y vos decís que no es problema de Iceweasel?
<EduardoR> el HTML5 se está definiendo compatible hacia atrás
<EduardoR> pero no va a hacer magia
<EduardoR> hay cosas que no van a andar
<pcapeluto> Ok... pero andan con todos los demás
<EduardoR> con cuantos FF probastes?ç
<EduardoR> con 2.0?
<pcapeluto> Eh?
<EduardoR> con 3.0? con 3.5?
<pcapeluto> No... con los navegadores que se usan
<libertcharrua> mgu 42 probo con varios navegadores
<EduardoR> hoy usé FF2.0.0.15 en Win98
<pcapeluto> Win98?
<pcapeluto> a bue
<EduardoR> pero HTML5 hay que usarlo con cuidado
<pcapeluto> No... perá, hay que cambiar el sitio proque los que tienen Win311 no logran entrar
<pcapeluto> jajajajaj
<EduardoR> solamente no van a tener el centrado lindo
<libertcharrua> magu42: probo convarios navegadores yo lo probe con iceweasel y con konqueror konqueror se ve bien
<EduardoR> eso es un problema menor
<pcapeluto> El tema es que los navegadores que no sportan html5 son pocos
<pcapeluto> muy pocos
<pcapeluto> y eventualmente van a tener que soportarlo
<pcapeluto> no les queda otra
<EduardoR> ninguno soporta HTML5 porque no está totalmente definido aun
<pcapeluto> ok
<EduardoR> los problemas que sean de estética, no son un bug
<EduardoR> son cosméticos
<EduardoR> si el tag de centrado es ignorado, lo siento por IceW...
<luciano_> troll in da house
<pcapeluto> magu42, fijate este enlace
<pcapeluto> https://demos.mozilla.org/es/
<pcapeluto> con Iceweasel a ver que ves o como lo ves
<PabloRubianes> hola pcapeluto EduardoR magu42 
<PabloRubianes> y luciano_ 
<EduardoR> hola
<PabloRubianes> que tal_
<magu42> hola PabloRubianes 
<pcapeluto> que tal PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, commitie un arreglo en el footer
<PabloRubianes> cambie de lugar el contador de visitas
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ en iceweasel bien
<EduardoR> Lo que quiero decir, porque el bajo baudrate lo impone, es que es de esperar problemas cosméticos
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ en chromium bien
<pcapeluto> ya actualizo el bzr
<luciano_> como andas PabloRubianes 
<pcapeluto> tenemos un bug reportado
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<virusuy> me alegro
<PabloRubianes> el sabado casi seguro que voy
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: eso!
<PabloRubianes> que vamos a hacer?
<virusuy> vamos a charlar sobre launchpad
<virusuy> y vamos a programar un poco, supongo
<virusuy> asi que, no solo programas de lun a vier.. sino que ahora sabados tambien !
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ estoy de acuerdo en que sean "cosmeticos"  pero comenté que en todos los navegadores que uso solo  se veia mal en iceweasel y me dijeron acá que lo reportara y así lo hize 
<magu42> ni ahí de mala onda , solo pretendia aportar algo util
<EduardoR> no, claro, yo tampoco
<magu42> ok
<EduardoR> quizás me expresé mal, esto así es lo que sale
<EduardoR> pero un proyecto nuevo con HTML5 no me lo esperaba, es normal que tega problemas
<EduardoR> yo estoy mirando y no hay nada mal
<EduardoR> el centrado es como se debe.
<EduardoR> pero hay algo de teoría chancha con el tema de centrado de elementos en HTML
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, es html5 mas o menos
<EduardoR> es que el centrado es chancho por naturaleza
<PabloRubianes> digamos que tenemos inconsistencias
<EduardoR> está lleno de hacks para IE6 e IE7, solo así funciona
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, sin eso en los demas anda
<PabloRubianes> no es eso el problema pero se esparcen los estilos por todos lados... :P ya lo dije
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<libertcharrua> che se ve --> en la página en cuestión
<EduardoR> lo problematico es que en HTML no hay transitional, de una es strict
<EduardoR> en la web oficial también?
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ sip
<pcapeluto> magu42, fijate en la página de ubuntu.com como la ves
<EduardoR> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntu.org.uy%2Fportal%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0&user-agent=W3C_Validator%2F1.2
<EduardoR> Result: 	45 Errors, 3 warning(s) 
<EduardoR> es todo un record!
<EduardoR> pero es porque: Using experimental feature: HTML5 Conformance Checker.
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> son todos usa CSS
<PabloRubianes> jajajjajaja
<PabloRubianes> que conste que con el validator ese no tengo nada que ver
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ rarisima!!!  pero centrada
<libertcharrua> ubuntu.com la veo normal aunque no me preguntaron jeje
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ pero no está igual que desde otros navegadores
<EduardoR> hay codigo de distintos HTMLs, tambien es eso
<EduardoR> <center> esta deprecated desde el HTML4
<magu42> ahhh  perdón , si , está igual,,   rarisima  jeje
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso es codigo que te encaja Kompozer
<EduardoR> mea culpa, recién me pongo a mirarlo, no, se nota
<PabloRubianes> magu42, que esta igual? me perdi
<EduardoR> Kompozer es HTML3.2 compatible, me imagino
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, te encaja <br /> todavia
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ esta http://www.ubuntu.com/  en iceweasel o en otros bowsers
<PabloRubianes> magu42, no lo tengo instalado
<PabloRubianes> chrome, FF y opera nomas
<magu42> lo rarisimo mio es que no están las fotos  jeje
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ yo los uso todos , soy un enfermo de los browsers
<magu42> y con htop los comparo
<PabloRubianes> yo con 3 ya me siento desubicado
<libertcharrua> que fotos magu42
<EduardoR> bueno, no importa si se ve bien, o no, si el test da 45 errores es que hay que empezar por los cachos de código cruzados de otras épocas
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, claro
<PabloRubianes> yo lo que digo que hay que empezar a aprolijar
<pcapeluto> hay que revisar eso si
<EduardoR> no puede haber pedazos de XHTML con HTML5 es amorfo
<magu42> las que aparecen normalmente libertcharrua  en la pagina principal  http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/   que estamos todos tan lindos!!!
<PabloRubianes> y tratar de no usar generadores de codigo :P
<PabloRubianes> magu42, las fotos a que ver de poner las que no queden deformes
<EduardoR> por lo menos que generen codigo de la misma version que la página
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ al menos no tan gordos  ,  yo no necesito!!!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no hay wysiwyg HTML5 creo
<EduardoR> hay aplastadas, y estiradas
<PabloRubianes> por lo menos no en linux
<libertcharrua> donde dice nnuestra comunidad magu42?
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿  http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/portal/
<magu42> donde andás libertcharrua 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, fijate en el bazaar la revision antes de mi primer commit
<EduardoR> si quieren  wysiwyg , no jodan con HTML5
<PabloRubianes> yo quiero html5
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si esto te molesta no sabes lo que era eso
<libertcharrua> si te refieres a las fotos que aparecen debajo de donde dice nuestra comunidad
<EduardoR> yo tambien, acepto HTML5 !!!!
<libertcharrua> como un slide show creo se diria
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, si
<EduardoR> entonces ajo y agua, y no  wysiwyg 
<pcapeluto> http://bluegriffon.org/
<libertcharrua> yo si las veo
<pcapeluto> ese es un editor html5
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, cual usas vos?
<PabloRubianes> ahora
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ viste que lindos y aplastados estamos?
<EduardoR> jaja
<libertcharrua> jajja
<pcapeluto> Ahora estoy empezando con Bluegriffon, Kompozer ya no va más
<pcapeluto> Salen aplastados proque hay que deimensionar la imágen
<pcapeluto> pero estamos trabajando en esos detalles
<libertcharrua> che magu42 tu eres el de barba? 
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, ahora que probas bluegriffon, fijate que indente tambien
<magu42> a EduardoR y virusuy no les importa porque son delgados pero al resto no nos ayuda mucho,  no es que estemos gordos pero,,,,,,
<pcapeluto> Inenta mucho mejor
<pcapeluto> fijate en el código de unity.php
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ si,  el mas lindo lejos 
<pcapeluto> ese lo hice con bluegriffon
<magu42> eso dice mi esposa e hija ;.)
<libertcharrua> y si hay que tener contento al  proveedor
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, un poco mejor esta, bajaste los cambios al footer?
<pcapeluto> si si... ya tengo el 27 descargado
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ el bluegriffon es como el bluefish?
<EduardoR> unity.php es XHTML con doctype de HTML5
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si esato
<PabloRubianes> magu42, ni idea yo uso Komodo Edit o Aptana, son los dos solo texto
<EduardoR> y les asombra que algo no salga "centrado"
<magu42> ahh ok
<EduardoR> Geany anda volando 
<EduardoR> pero me asombra que se de cuenta que HTML es :P
<EduardoR> probaron el WDT 
<EduardoR> es una coleccion de herramientas web, 
<EduardoR> es en HTML aunque es una aplicacion
<PabloRubianes> meti un blueprint
<pcapeluto> no se que es wdt
<PabloRubianes> y lo linkie con el bug de magu42 
<magu42> yo no fui!!
<EduardoR> web development tools
<EduardoR> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-web-developer-tools-in-ubuntu.html
<PabloRubianes> aparte los links <a> en el sitio de ubuntu sin naranjas y en uruguay son azules
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: a veeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
<pcapeluto> ok, pero es dificil tener un estandard en programación cuando hay gente que desarrolla con vi JAJAJAJ
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver que clase hay que usar
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, no llegue a eso pero algun dia
<pcapeluto> jajajajajjja
 * PabloRubianes pide que en ese momento lo internen
<EduardoR> yo arreglo las fotos, con tantan manos en el codigo, vamos a hacer cualquera
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso tiene solucion
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacer otras branchs
<PabloRubianes> y que haya una que no se toca
<PabloRubianes> y el team del consejo sea el due;o
<EduardoR> eso lo hablamos en el evento
<PabloRubianes> entonces cada uno que haga algo le pide al consejo el merge
<PabloRubianes> y listo
<PabloRubianes> como en todos los proyectos del mundo
<EduardoR> se puede así?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que te crees que viene un flaco y publica un commit y queda en el trunk de ubuntu ponele?
<EduardoR> y si no mergea, se va para atrás?
<EduardoR> ya me imaginaba que no
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si el cambio se aprueba, se hace el mergeo y para la branch estable es una version mas
<EduardoR> good
<PabloRubianes> sino la branch estable no se toca
<pcapeluto> me gusta
<PabloRubianes> y cada uno que quiera se puede bajar el estable
<EduardoR> hay que hablar de esos detalles, tengo montones de dudas
<PabloRubianes> el sabado explico todo
<EduardoR> ya que estamos, como se está subiendo al sitio?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, tuya hector
<EduardoR> hay un cliente que sube por FTP
<EduardoR> o en el servidor hay algo
<pcapeluto> tenemos ftp o yo por lo menos lo hago desde la web mismo
<pcapeluto> el server tiene un gestor de archivos web
<pcapeluto> hay lo que pidan
<pcapeluto> teniendo cuidado obviamente
<EduardoR> o sea, a manopla
<PabloRubianes> claro
<PabloRubianes> igual no se necesita tener acceso al servidor para el mergeo
<pcapeluto> yo generalmente lo que hago es comprimir, subir y descomprimir donde lo necesito
<pcapeluto> Las diferentes versiones del portal las subo comprimidas con la estructura que va a llevar
<pcapeluto> en mi equipo tengo el sitio tal cual está en el servidor de ubuntu
<pcapeluto> así no tengo problemas luego con las rutas
<PabloRubianes> lleven anotadas las preguntas pal sabado
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<EduardoR> mas bien
<pcapeluto> opa... me bajé el wdt
<pcapeluto> que lindo ta
 * magu42 tiene una cuadernola de 96 llena  
<PabloRubianes> WDT no viene con chrome ya o eso otra?
<PabloRubianes> che yo hace tiempo di una charla de launchpad, la quiere escuchar el sabado?
<PabloRubianes> pa empezar de un principio
<EduardoR> no estaría mal
<pcapeluto> cuanto dura?
<pcapeluto> y no quiero chistes al respecto
<PabloRubianes> y no se en su momento fue una hora
<PabloRubianes> pero por irc
<PabloRubianes> en 15 min explico todo
<PabloRubianes> hablando es mas facil
<EduardoR> mas bien!
<EduardoR> las proximas charlas que sean tipo streaming
<EduardoR> un curso por chat, me suena a curso por correspondencia
<pcapeluto> ja
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, si no te gusta el bluegriffon siempre podes usar nano que esta buenisimo
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAAJJAJA
<EduardoR> justo hoy estaba buscando Notepad++ para linux, y no hay
<PabloRubianes> que clase de usuario de linux sos?
<pcapeluto> no se... a mi bluegriffon me agrada, el problema es que trabaja mucho con los css y me perdí un par de veces
<EduardoR> aunque reportan que anda en Wine
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, Kodomo Edit
<PabloRubianes> es lo mas 
<pcapeluto> El tema es que hacer todo el sitio a puro texto es una locura
<EduardoR> en realidad son partes
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, ya esta lo mas grande hecho
<EduardoR> si las partes andan, la estructura no debería tener que tocarse salvo una vez
<EduardoR> pero si definimos HTML5, no meter XHTML
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, +1
<EduardoR> no usan el validator de W3
<EduardoR> pregunto
<pcapeluto> nunca lo uso
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, eso no fue lo que usaste para encontrar los errores?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> y te explica cada error
<PabloRubianes> entonces por que no lo queres usar?
<pcapeluto> Yo nunca dije que no quería usarlo
<EduardoR> repito, no usan el validator de W3?
<pcapeluto> dije que nunca lo uso
<PabloRubianes> <EduardoR> no usan el validator de W3 // es no usarlo...
<EduardoR> y yo preguntaba si lo usaban
<PabloRubianes> si esta bueno
<EduardoR> me falto el "?"
<EduardoR> haaaaaa!!! el chat es una m%&#@!!!!
<pcapeluto> el tema es que algunas cosas te las marca no siempre donde están
<EduardoR> yo uso mucho es validator, pero los hacks de IE no le gustan
<pcapeluto> por ejemplo dice que hay un error en la línea 190 de unity.php
<EduardoR> porque son comentario mal anidados a propósito
<pcapeluto> pero el archivo va hasta la 160
<pcapeluto> Lo que pasa es que las llamadas al footer y los menúes lo hace desde php
<EduardoR> cuando son demasiado, corta
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, los hacks hay que dejarlos...
<EduardoR> arregla los primeros 50 errores el 51 ya vendrá
<EduardoR> si, claro
<EduardoR> no estoy en contra de los hacks, sino que genera montones de errores que hay que ignorar
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, claro, pero pila de los errores son de estilo
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a dormir
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> yo arreglo el slide show
<EduardoR> nada mas
<PabloRubianes> y EduardoR lo de la toalla no te gusto?
<pcapeluto> ok
<EduardoR> es genial!
<EduardoR> pero yo lo postié el día correcto
<EduardoR> sin toalla, eso si
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, a los albumes de la proposal para oficializarnos y elegi fotos de todas las epocas
<PabloRubianes> no solo de la semana masada
<EduardoR> Y? 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, yo puse el don't panic, pero la foto con onda la encontre hoy
<EduardoR> no entendi
<EduardoR> ha, no miré
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que las fotos que hay en el slide son todas nuevas
<EduardoR> si, 
<PabloRubianes> que pongas de los otros eventos no solo de las ultimas
<PabloRubianes> por eso
<EduardoR> ha ok
<PabloRubianes> pera que te consigo la wiki
<EduardoR> si, busco por todos lados
<EduardoR> hay que juntar lo del fotografo
<EduardoR> tengo los videos
<pcapeluto> pero en el slide la única que sale mal es la del cartel
<EduardoR> pesan una torta
<EduardoR> todas estan deformadas
<EduardoR> una sola foto es de 384 de ancho
<PabloRubianes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/ApprovalApplication
<EduardoR> alto
<PabloRubianes> eligan de todas las epocas
<PabloRubianes> je
<EduardoR> pero esas están achicadas
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si me pongo a emprolijar el codigo ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> y pasado
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<pcapeluto> dale, nos vemos
<EduardoR> ESAS las arreglo
<pcapeluto> saludos
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no es por esas fotos
<PabloRubianes> fijate por el final
<PabloRubianes> hay links a albumes de fotos de los eventos viejos
<EduardoR> com se sube? con push?
<EduardoR> de facebook?
<EduardoR> Flicker?
<EduardoR> si, si de donde encuentr
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si
<EduardoR> pero pongo un mínimo de altura,
<EduardoR> si no tiene 300
<EduardoR> no se puede
<PabloRubianes> ponelas en lugar de las de ahora y le haces push
<EduardoR> perfecto
<EduardoR> lo dejo pipi cucu
<PabloRubianes> me fui
<PabloRubianes> suerte
<pcapeluto> EduardoR solo ponelas con el mismo nombre
<pcapeluto> viste que las llamé 1, 2 ,3 ,4 etc.
<EduardoR> yo voy a calentarme un te, sopa o lo que venga
<EduardoR> sip
<pcapeluto> se pueden agregar más
<pcapeluto> pero hay que modificar el slide en ese caso
<EduardoR> evidentemente
<EduardoR> yo me ocupo
<magu42> nas noches 
<pcapeluto> virusuy está trabajando en armar el Slide desde la base de datos
<pcapeluto> yo estoy trabajando en el ShipitUY, así que entre los dos vamos a tener un esquema de la base de datos a usar en estos días
<pcapeluto> pensamos mdularizar el sitio
<EduardoR> guau!
<EduardoR> ingeniería!
<pcapeluto> jjajajajaja
<pcapeluto> igual... como sea va quedando
<EduardoR> me meto 1 min en el microondas y vuelgo estoy freezado
<pcapeluto> estamos haciendo un esfuerzo de lo lindo y llevando el proyecto con Launchpad venimos con una fuerza tremenda, hay una muy linda participación de la gente
<matii-04> hola
<matii-04> me ayudan
<matii-04> tengo unas preguntitas
<matii-04> como hago para compartir archivos por una red con ubuntu y windows
<matii-04> se puede?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-28
<ratman> holas pablo 
<virusuy> holaaaaa enfermera
<ratman> holas
<virusuy> como andas ratman
<ratman> bien algo cansado jjeje
<ratman> y alli 
<virusuy> aca tranqui por cenar y salir a visitar amigos
<ratman> :)
<libertcharrua> buenas noches gente
<virusuy> gente? donde?
<ratman> jje
<ratman> buenas noches
<libertcharrua> je aca señores respetables de ubuntu-uy
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ como andas?
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> queda alguien?
<magu42> estan tranquilos hoy :-)
<magu42> se fue virus y pcapeluto hace un rato
<magu42> pero nadie habla hoy!!  ayer eran un pororó 
<magu42> "Visto que el muerto no declara , cerremos el cajón y vayamosnos "
<EduardoR> PabloRubianes estás?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, si 
<PabloRubianes> como andas_
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> que tengo que llevar para poder tener mis identidades en otra maquina?
<EduardoR> ya me copié lo que decían claves privadas
<EduardoR> exporté la clave PGP
<EduardoR> pero la SSH no vi como
<PabloRubianes> copias las carpetas .pgp y .shh
<PabloRubianes> y hay un gestor de llaves en ubutnu
<PabloRubianes> ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> copias esas dos carpetas y las pegas en tu home y listo
<EduardoR> pero eso borraría las que tengo en la maquina destino?
<EduardoR> no tengo muchas
<PabloRubianes> ya tenes en la maquina de destino?
<PabloRubianes> ya vengo voy a la panaderia aca al lado
<EduardoR> será .gnupg
<EduardoR> pgp no hay
<PabloRubianes> pera
<PabloRubianes> si esa
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si como algo antes de irme al museo
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> bye
<PabloRubianes> igual ya vengo
<EduardoR> yo quisiera ir a imprimir unos pegotines mas
<EduardoR> pero el ssh es de la maquina por lo que vi
<EduardoR> en otra maquina habria que generar otro
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, no
<PabloRubianes> yo el shh que tengo lo genere en otra
<PabloRubianes> y los tengo en ubuntuOne
<PabloRubianes> cada vez que reinstalo lo pongo en el home y listo
<PabloRubianes> quedo
<EduardoR> si, lo hice en el notebook y queda
<EduardoR> pero me vino esa duda, creo que es para entrar a la maquina o algo asi
<EduardoR> es la duda que tengo sobre que clave es para que
<EduardoR> y porqué tantas...
<PabloRubianes> a mi me funciona bien en cualquier maquina
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo para Sftp y vinagre
<EduardoR> pero es un poco desquisiado tener 2 claves, a menos que sean para cosas bien diferentes
<EduardoR> el gpg es para identificar a un usuario/persona/email
<EduardoR> el ssh sería para un usuario/maquina
<EduardoR> estoy rumbeado o se me escapa algun concepto
<PabloRubianes> creo que es asi
<PabloRubianes> creo que con la shh firmas los commits que mandas
<PabloRubianes> pero no estoy seguro
<EduardoR> voy a llevar $1000, para imprimir algunos pegotines  
<EduardoR> y si capeluto presisa para sacar los CD de la aduana
<EduardoR> yo creo que si sale ~$600
<EduardoR> habría que pagarlos y no joder mas
<EduardoR> aunque sea muy correcto
<EduardoR> aunque NO sea ....
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver eso...
<PabloRubianes> bueno me voy a aprontar saludos
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-29
<pocalux> hola alguien que me pueda hecahr una mano
<bone_> hola
<bone_> algien me puede decir la diferencia entre ubuntu cd y el dvd
<SantiagoFreitas> hola
<SantiagoFreitas> Hay alguien en el chat, necesito hacer una pregunta, soy uruguayo
<virusuy> SantiagoFreitas: hola
<virusuy> que problema te paso ?
<SantiagoFreitas> hola
<SantiagoFreitas> mira
<SantiagoFreitas> he instalado ubuntu 11.04
<SantiagoFreitas> lo he instalado desde un cd boteable 
<SantiagoFreitas> y lo tengo junto con mi windows 7
<virusuy> ajá
<SantiagoFreitas> pero no puedo configurar mi internet
<virusuy> internet por Wifi ?
<SantiagoFreitas> es un modem banda ancha movil huawie
<SantiagoFreitas> nono es un banda ancha movil
<virusuy> ahh que modelo ?
<SantiagoFreitas> banda ancha movil 11.300.05.08.411 HUAWEI
<SantiagoFreitas> esas son las caracteristicas de mi banda ancha movil, yo lei en el foro sobre una configuracion
<SantiagoFreitas> y la configuracion no me sirvio :S
<SantiagoFreitas> el modelo no lo se espera q lo busco
<virusuy> esta en el mismo aparato
<virusuy> seguramente sea la e176
<SantiagoFreitas> sii
<SantiagoFreitas> e176
<virusuy> mira.. 
<SantiagoFreitas> ese m,ismo
<virusuy> mira.. yo tenia ese
<virusuy> y me andaba bien
<virusuy> lo enchufaba, y luego iba al network manager (conexion de red al lado del reloj)
<virusuy> le daba boton derecho - editar conexiones - banda ancha movil - nueva conexion
<virusuy> y me aparecia ahi el dispositivo
<SantiagoFreitas> pos yo configure 
<SantiagoFreitas> como decia en el foro
<SantiagoFreitas> pero no anduvo
<SantiagoFreitas> es q mira, nunca use linux entiendes, solo lo instale y no toque mas nada, los drivers no se como instalarlos ni nada 
<SantiagoFreitas> capas q el usb no me lo reconoce por los drivers 
<virusuy> no creo
<SantiagoFreitas> no se q puede ser, lo configure como gprs.ancel
<virusuy> pero es raro, hoy comentaban que habia modelos que si andaban y otros no
<SantiagoFreitas> y todavia , al salir de ubuntu, quiero entrar a windows 7 y me salta pantalla azul
<SantiagoFreitas> jaja
<SantiagoFreitas> tuve q reparar el inicio
<SantiagoFreitas> q no se q le paso, espero q la proxima vez no me salte denuevo
<virusuy> jajaja no creo que salte
<virusuy> igual es raro
<SantiagoFreitas> es q quiero usar ubuntu me dijieron q es muy bueno, windows aburrio
<virusuy> es muy bueno si
<virusuy> pero la verdad no puedo ayudarte ya que carezco de conocimientos
<SantiagoFreitas> entonces tu no tenias q configurar nada? solo metias el usb y listo te lo reconocia de una?
<virusuy> en una epoca si, en la 10.10
<SantiagoFreitas> ahh
<SantiagoFreitas> ;S
<SantiagoFreitas> ahh
<SantiagoFreitas> quiero usar intenert!!!
<SantiagoFreitas> jajaja
<SantiagoFreitas> no conoces a nadie q sepa mi problema?
<virusuy> podres probar conectarte aca de nuevo mañana en la tarde/noche
<virusuy> que hay mucho mas movimiento
<virusuy> y seguramente alguien te puede dar una mano
<santi666> hola alguien me responde'??
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola virusuy estoy haciendo la branch de dev
<virusuy> buenisimo
<virusuy> decis que me aguante para empezar a sacar los styles ?
<virusuy> asi laburamos en el dev y eventualmente hacemos un merge con el branch principal
<virusuy> ??
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> esperame 10 min
<PabloRubianes> y hacemos eso en el dev
<virusuy> dale
<virusuy> se quedaron mucho rato ayer en el sporting ??
<PabloRubianes> ya estoy subiendo el que esta en trunk a dev
<PabloRubianes> como 1 hora
<PabloRubianes> tomando cortado
<virusuy> ahi va.
<virusuy> lo que te iba a decir
<virusuy> es que hay que determinar que el branch nuevo es dev
<virusuy> y el otro es stable
<virusuy> y cambiarle los permisos, osea que solo 1 o 2 personas puedan hacer el merge
 * virusuy escucha "El narigueta" @ Trotsky Vengaran
<PabloRubianes> ya hice lo del dev
<PabloRubianes> pera
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo
<virusuy> oka
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: falta mover el codigo , me parece.. no ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> estaba en eso pero taba viendo como
<PabloRubianes> con el comando que dice la pagina no anda
<PabloRubianes> con que comando mandaste el codigo la primera vez vos_
<PabloRubianes> ?
<virusuy> con 
<virusuy> bzr push --use-existing lp:ubuntu-uy-website/dev
<virusuy> en el directorio
<virusuy> osea, dentro el directorio
<PabloRubianes> no me deja
<PabloRubianes> tirar error
<virusuy> q te da?
<PabloRubianes> tengo que estar donde tengo el codigo que tenia el otro branch no?
<PabloRubianes> me da
<PabloRubianes> bzr: ERROR: At lp:ubuntu-uy-website/dev you have a valid .bzr control directory, but not a branch or repository. This is an unsupported configuration. Please move the target directory out of the way and try again.
<virusuy> ah
<virusuy> pera
<virusuy> dejame ver si me deja a mi
<PabloRubianes> dale
<virusuy> me da lo mismo PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> pero creo que podemos hacerlo mas facil
<virusuy> hacer mirroring
<virusuy> entre ambos branchs desde launchpad
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> asi la hacemos mas facil :-D
<virusuy> vi que cambiaste el status de los branch
<virusuy> habria que poner responsables tambien
<virusuy> en el dev no jode, pero en el stable si
<PabloRubianes> ya creo que pudi
<PabloRubianes> pera
<virusuy> avisame
<PabloRubianes> perate
<PabloRubianes> tuve que toquerear el conf de bazaar a mano
<PabloRubianes> no se si no hice una macana
<PabloRubianes> pero parece andar
<virusuy> oka
<virusuy> que lindo esta jugando URU
<virusuy> voy a armar un blueprint nuevo
<PabloRubianes> sigo igual
<virusuy> uhmm
<virusuy> dejame ver 
<virusuy> como hacer el mirroring
<virusuy> ahh no sirve eso
<virusuy> porque en launchpad lo sincroniza cada 6 hrs
<PabloRubianes> pera
<virusuy> mira como me bloqueas el uploading rubianes !!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> ya pudiste?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> solo me dice que vos podes subir codigo
<PabloRubianes> y a mi tampoco me deja
<virusuy> pera
<virusuy> dejame ver
<virusuy> no me deja
<virusuy> dejame ir al super y vuelvo y veo
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> toy viendo tambein
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, le pedi ayuda a gente que sabe jeje
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> a quien le pediste?
<virusuy> GOLAZO NOMAAAAAA
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<PabloRubianes> a uno de mis contactos :P
<PabloRubianes> del Beginners Team
<virusuy> AG
<virusuy> Yo etoy en #launchpad
<virusuy> que si no estoy equivocado, es el canal oficial
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pregunta ahi tambien
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> estoy en eso
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: parece que estan todos durmiendo
<PabloRubianes> pero preguntaste y nadie esta?
<virusuy> pregunte
<virusuy> mande la pregunta de una
<virusuy> borraste el branch dev vos?
<virusuy> porque me salta error de que no existe
<virusuy> creo que lo solucione
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> esta ahi
<PabloRubianes> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/Serie
<PabloRubianes> que hiciste?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, anduvo?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> me da error de como que no anduvo
<virusuy> como que no existe
<PabloRubianes> bueno me tengo que ir... cuando vuelvo sigo en esto
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<virusuy> dale
<virusuy> salute
<oxide666> hola gentee
<oxide666> alguien q me ayude?
<oxide666> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<oxide666> wenas gente tengo una consulta
<virusuy> oxide666: como va?
<virusuy> diga
<oxide666> JAJA
<oxide666> VS ME HABLASTE AYER
<oxide666> SOY SANTIAGOFREITAS
<oxide666> es por mi modem e176
<oxide666> XD
<virusuy> ah 
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> todavia no anda nadie aca
<oxide666> :S
<virusuy> pcapeluto: 
<virusuy> ping
<pcapeluto> como anda misterr?
<virusuy> todo bien
<virusuy> viste que separamos los branch
<virusuy> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-uy-website-team/ubuntu-uy-website/dev
<virusuy> ese es el nuevo branch donde vamos a laburar todos
<virusuy> eventuallmente se hara un merge con el estable que va a ser el que se envia al portal
<pcapeluto> Estoy viendo eso
<virusuy> ls
<virusuy> ups
<pcapeluto> pero me dice que no hay nada para bajar aún
<virusuy> yo acabo de subir lo ulitmo que vos subiste
<virusuy> el commit 33
<pcapeluto> ayer no pude ir,... :(
<pcapeluto> me llamaron de lo de un cliente a último momento
<pcapeluto> como estuvo
<pcapeluto> ?
<virusuy> muy lindo la verdad
<virusuy> tengo un video en 720 de la charla de capeluto pero pesa 300 mb
<virusuy> y son 8 min :-S
<virusuy> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-uy-website/dev
<virusuy> ejecutate eso y es el nuevo dev
<pcapeluto> la charla de capeluto?
<virusuy> estubo muy linda tambien
<virusuy> estuvo*
<virusuy> de RUbianes
<virusuy> debi decir
<pcapeluto> pero capeluto no pudo dar charla
<pcapeluto> jajajjajajjaja
<pcapeluto> Listo
<pcapeluto> había gente o solo ustedes?
<virusuy> estabamos los de siempre
<virusuy> mas alguno nuevo
<pcapeluto> nótese que no los considero gente
<pcapeluto> son NERDS !!!!
<virusuy> jajajajaja
<virusuy> bueno
<virusuy> cambie el propietario del branch stable
<virusuy> hacia mi
<virusuy> solo por ahora, asi no toqueteamos mas eso
<virusuy> y laburamos solo sobre el dev
<pcapeluto> bien, estoy descargando el dev
<pcapeluto> ahora las modificaciones se hacen sobre ese
<pcapeluto> que bueno está el sistema
<pcapeluto> venimos bastante bien
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> yo voy a sacar los style 
<virusuy> ya mismo
<virusuy> pero antes me hago un té que me estoy recagando de frio, con perdon de la palabra
<pcapeluto> huuuu... que maraca
<virusuy> epa
<virusuy> ingles debe decir usted
<pcapeluto> Ja....
<virusuy> todo un duque
<pcapeluto> Jajajajjaja
<virusuy> ademas mira la hora
<virusuy> 17:40
<virusuy> le erre por 40 min, pero se perdona
<pcapeluto> Yo toy metido en la cama con mi gurí a un costado y mi señora en el borde.... entre ellos me tienen acalabrado en un rincón
<pcapeluto> che... deberíamos tener número de versión en el trunk
<pcapeluto> por ejemplo, congelarlo en el 0.9 y trabajar sobre la versión 1.0
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> pero aguantame que me sirvo el té y hablamos
<pcapeluto> jajajajajaj
<virusuy> vos decis armar un tipo
<virusuy> bueno esta es la version 1.0
<virusuy> y laburamos aca
<virusuy> o explicame que es lo que vos queres hace
<virusuy> r
<virusuy> pcapeluto: 
<pcapeluto> Ok
<pcapeluto> creo que tendríamos que definir una serie de versiones
<pcapeluto> hasta el momento tenemos la versión 0.9 ponele
<pcapeluto> y seguimos en fase de desarrollo
<pcapeluto> pero en la versión 1.0
<pcapeluto> cuando consideremos que la versión 1.0 está completa la subimos como estable
<pcapeluto> y arrancamos el desarrollo de la 1.1
<pcapeluto> ya así suscesivamente
<virusuy> lo que podemos hacer es vincular blueprints o bugs para determinar
<pcapeluto> podemos tener esa numeración o alguna otra
<virusuy> bueno, cuando se solucionen estos blueprint  y bugs, pasa a ser 1.0
<pcapeluto> claro
<pcapeluto> aunque lo de Iceweasel no se como vamos hacer
<pcapeluto> creo que el problema es del navegador que está peleado con el universo
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> ojo
<virusuy> me suena mas a drama con CS
<virusuy> CSS
<virusuy> aunque magu42 me dijo ayer que se habia solucionado
<pcapeluto> ah si?
<pcapeluto> huuuu
<virusuy> magu42: pint
<virusuy> magu42: ping
<magu42> holas , estaba en la luna , leyendo
<virusuy> hacia frio alla tambien ?
<magu42> ahhh  sí , quedó aceptable , solo unas lineas que aparecen tambien en otras paginas
<magu42> frio!!!  nahhh
<magu42> ahora subo la imagen
<pcapeluto> que bueno
<pcapeluto> porque yo retoqué el index, footer y header para bajar la cantidad de errores de CSS
<pcapeluto> no se si fue por eso  o por otros cambios
<magu42> ahi lo subí pcapeluto virusuy 
<virusuy> a veeeeeeer
<virusuy> ahi va
<pcapeluto> no es por nada, se ve mejor pero sigue siendo feo lo que muestra ese navegador
<pcapeluto> seguro que lo usan todos los Debianeros?
<virusuy> y si
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ es el que viene por defecto,  pero dudo que lo usen todos , salvo los muy fanaticos!!
<pcapeluto> Debería verse así... http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/devel1.png
<virusuy> es el predeterminado en debian
<virusuy> che pcapeluto 
<virusuy> estoy creando un milestone (como una meta, digamos)
<virusuy> me pide codename
<virusuy> que le meto?
<virusuy> viste que ubuntu el codename son los animales
<virusuy> en android, los postres
<virusuy> en debian, los personajes de toy story
<pcapeluto> ah... solo sabía de Ubuntu
<virusuy> que codename lleva
<pcapeluto> metele animales autóctonos
<virusuy> ???
<virusuy> mulita
<virusuy> la primera release
<virusuy> la 1.0
<pcapeluto> Capincho, mulita, Esquilax... etc.
<virusuy> mulita primero?
<virusuy> o capincho ?
<magu42> gente: ayer hablaron de cambiar el 11.04 is here!!  ya llegó o esta aqui ,  estube jugando con gimp y lo cambié y ahora no sé que hacer con él  :-(
<virusuy> bien !
<oxide666> wenass
<magu42> donde lo meto como proposed o lo que sea ?
<pcapeluto> Eso es en el blog verdad?
<oxide666> hay alguien?
<magu42> si pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> que tal oxide666¿
<oxide666> necesito ayuda
<oxide666> holaaa!! por fin encuentro a alguien
<pcapeluto> Lo del Blog no es una imágen, es html5
<oxide666> necesito ayuda con ubuntu 11.04
<pcapeluto> Que necesitás oxide666?
<pcapeluto> Yo ya lo cambio magu42
<oxide666> mi problema es q no puedo hacer funcionar mi modem huawei e176 ancel
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ ah bueno , tiro todo, igual jugué un buen rato con el gimp jaja
<oxide666> no entiendo como hacer funcionarrr
<pcapeluto> que error te da?
<oxide666> no me da error ninguno
<oxide666> no me lo reconoce, o sea me lo reconoce me pide el pin lo pongo
<oxide666> luego lo voy a concetar y dice gsm no conectado
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ eduardoR ayer comentaba que no pudo con el e176  :-(
<oxide666> como q no lo encuentra no lo se,no entiendo q pasa,
<oxide666> :S q sal, quiero usar ubuntu, quiero conocerlo nunca use linux!! y tengo muchas ganas
<oxide666> pero no me puedo concetar a internet :(
<pcapeluto> mmm... proba instalarte el paquete usb_modem
<oxide666> y como instalo eso :S
<oxide666> mira
<oxide666> agrengeme al msn los q quieren ayudarme , por favor les pido
<oxide666> tio-22@hotmail.com
<oxide666> ahi estoy conectado ahora
<pcapeluto> perdón.... me equivoqué
<pcapeluto> MSN?
<pcapeluto> ja
<pcapeluto> A ver... pará
<pcapeluto> Abrite una terminal
<pcapeluto> para escribir un comando
<pcapeluto> El problema con los modems 3G es desde el principio
<oxide666> espera espera
<oxide666> yo estoy en windows ahora
<pcapeluto> Siempre vas a encontrar gente que tiene algún problema
<pcapeluto> aún funcionando bien son un problema
<pcapeluto> pero ese es otro tema
<pcapeluto> te comento
<pcapeluto> una vez que estés en ubuntu
<pcapeluto> ahhh
<pcapeluto> pero no tenés nada de internet
<pcapeluto> haaaa.... pará
<pcapeluto> no podés instalar paquetes ni actualizar el sistema entonces?
<oxide666> yo estoy en windows 7 ahora, tengo instalado el ubuntu tambien
<oxide666> sisi pero tengo q apagar la makina he iniciar ubuntu
<pcapeluto> El único acceso a internet que tenés es por el modem ADSL?
<oxide666> si
<pcapeluto> perdón
<pcapeluto> por el modem 3G
<pcapeluto> ADSL no tenés
<oxide666> si por el modem 3g, no yo estoy etudiando en mdeo
<oxide666> tengo adsl en mi casa
<oxide666> en el interior
<pcapeluto> Ok...
<pcapeluto> porque para poder hacer muchas cosas que te podríamos indicar vas a tener que estar conectado
<oxide666> :S, ustedes son de mdeo?
<pcapeluto> es decir, yo en casa tengo ADSL y el maldito 3g que me llegó de regalo
<oxide666> no es mejor q les lleve la makina XD
<pcapeluto> Jajajaj
<pcapeluto> vos lo que necesitas es un service
<pcapeluto> JAJAjaj
<oxide666> nuuu
<pcapeluto> El tema es que eso es mucho a prueba
<oxide666> la makina le hago service yo, estoy estudiando redes y reparacion de pc
<oxide666> pero todo en windows en linux no se nada
<pcapeluto> Hace mucho que tenés ese modem 3G?
<oxide666> si
<oxide666> bua
<oxide666> 1 año y medio
<oxide666> por ahi
<pcapeluto> Pah... porque podrías reclamarle a Antel, a ellos si les decís que usas Linux, (por el estudio), y que el modem no te anda te lo cambian por otro modelo
<pcapeluto> hay mucha gente que tiene otros modelos de 3G y funcionan
<pcapeluto> nosotros lo que podemos hacer es buscar info sobre ese modelo en particular y ver de que manera se puede arreglar
<oxide666> o sea, una solucion rapida no hay ahora??
<pcapeluto> y no...
<oxide666> :S
<pcapeluto> lo que tenemos  por el momento es que ese modem no anda
<pcapeluto> lo que hay que hacer es ponerse a buscar cual es la razón de ello
<pcapeluto> y eso es lo que lleva tiempo
<oxide666> tu dices de cambiar el modem?
<oxide666> se podra?
<oxide666> es q no tengo ni facturas ni nada aca en mdeo
<oxide666> esta todo en mi casa
<oxide666> mi vieja lo paga todos los meses, si voy con el modem a una casa de ancel me lo cambiaran?
<pcapeluto> por eso te preguntaba si era nuevo
<pcapeluto> hay una solución posible
<pcapeluto> hay un programa llamado wvdial
<pcapeluto> que es en modo consola
<pcapeluto> es decir, solo texto
<pcapeluto> es un marcador que se usaba hace tiempo para entrar a internet desde el ADSL, antes de que el marcador gráfico hiciera todo
<pcapeluto> incluso en la versión Servidor, que es todo texto, ese es el marcador que se usa
<pcapeluto> se instala mediante el comando sudo apt-get install wvdial
<pcapeluto> sudo apt-get install wvdial
<oxide666> ok espera
<oxide666> por partes vamos
<pcapeluto> Todo desde consola, podés hacerlo gráficamente también pero para explicarte es más rápido hacerlo desde terminal...
<oxide666> lo instalo y q hago
<pcapeluto> El PC tiene que estar conectado a alguna red...
<pcapeluto> Wifi o ADSL por ejemplo
<oxide666> jaja
<oxide666> tonces
<oxide666> imposible
<oxide666> no tengo ni wifi ni adsl
<oxide666> tengop el puto modem 3g e176
<pcapeluto> Shoppings, McDonalds, Antel...
<oxide666> jaja
<pcapeluto> Todos esos tienen Wifi Gratis
<pcapeluto> Abris una terminal... Aplicaciones -> Accesorios -> Terminal
<pcapeluto> y escribis el comando
<pcapeluto> sudo apt-get install wvdial
<pcapeluto> Te pregunta una clave, es la de tu usuario
<pcapeluto> luego... después que se instale ejecutas este comando...
<pcapeluto> sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<pcapeluto> y le cambiás estas líneas por las que correspondan...
<pcapeluto> Phone = *99***1#
<pcapeluto> Username = entel
<pcapeluto> Password = entel
<pcapeluto> Esos datos son los mismo que los que tenés en Windows para ingresar al ADSL
<pcapeluto> En teoría ese programa "wvdial" permite que ese modem funcione
<oxide666> pero man
<oxide666> yo quiero q me ande el modem movil
<oxide666> para tenerlo en mi casa
<oxide666> no para andar por la calle buscando red
<pcapeluto> A ver... con todo eso que te dije tendrías que tener tu modem en tu casa funcionando
<pcapeluto> Lo de buscar en la calle una red es para poder instalar las cosas que no podés instalar en tu casa por no tener red
<oxide666> ya
<oxide666> voy a ver q puedo hacer
<pcapeluto> miralo de esta forma
<pcapeluto> es como que te falte el driver del modem en Windows
<oxide666> gracias por tu tiempo y tu ayuda
<pcapeluto> si no tenés el CD lo tenés que descargar desde internet
<pcapeluto> Dale... saludos
<pcapeluto> virusuy... el bug de los enlaces ya está arreglado
<pcapeluto> ya están en Naranja
<virusuy> listo
<virusuy> si te fijas en el milestone dice 1 Confirmed, 1 Fix Released
<pcapeluto> Ya.... recién lo cambié
<virusuy> ahi ta listo
<pcapeluto> pero para pasar a la 1.0 deberíamos tener pronto las otras cosas que faltan
<virusuy> hay que ir cosa por cosa y linkearla al milestone
<pcapeluto> lo del slide de noticias y una interfaz para las fotos de la comunidad
<virusuy> si te animas, buenazo
<virusuy> mientras voy sacando los style del html
<virusuy> QUE NO HAY QUE HACERLO CARANCHO
<pcapeluto> he?
<virusuy> nada, si te animas a ir a los blueprints y linkearlos
<virusuy> al milestone
<virusuy> asi quedan todos los blueprints y bugs que hay qeu tener pronto antes del lanzamiento de la 1.0
<pcapeluto> ok
<oxide666> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<oxide666> voy a infartarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<oxide666> he apagado el pc, para probar, y no me andaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<oxide666> porque a miiii porqueeeeee
<oxide666> hola
<oxide666> alguien?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-22
<kepler> hola
<kepler> alguien sabe si linux hayuna version para talbet
<kepler> tablets
<kepler> la puta madre porque nadie responde}
<TuTio> chicas locas
<TuTio> EduardoR, asterismo 
<asterismo> hola
<TuTio> que cuenta asterismo 
<asterismo> aca
<TuTio> Tanto tiempo vieja
<TuTio> la flia?
<TuTio> EduardoR, viste a Rubianes
<hackdark> Volve gay
<hackdark> Menos mal que las reunines son los Lunes, supongo que de martes a domingos no entran ni los Bots
<danielmato> buenas noches
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> hoy para mi es el segundo domingo
<danielmato> como va todo?
<danielmato> para mi fue un lunes normal
<EduardoR> MAilman me dice que un mail de monica ha rebotado
<danielmato> es raro no?
<EduardoR> es que yo la suscribí y cuando se re-suscribió, le dio algún error bien extraño
<EduardoR> pudiste hacer algo con los videos de FLISOL?
<danielmato> estoy en eso, son muy pesados, lleva mucho proceso, pero estan quedando bien
<EduardoR> genial
<EduardoR> estaba viendo lo del curso
<EduardoR> es como demasiado
<EduardoR> o sea, está genial, pero es Nivel 1++.
<danielmato> te parece?
<danielmato> está ahi para que lo modifiquen
<danielmato> la idea es rearmarlo para que sea ideal
<EduardoR> por ejemplo, base de datos, va para el siguiente
<EduardoR> ok, se puede nombrar
<danielmato> bien
<EduardoR> Gestión de archivos, yo lo pondría mas al principio
<danielmato> lo que podemos hacer es una version cada uno y después comparar
<EduardoR> es como Conectarse a Internet, es bien elemental
<EduardoR> mas del sistema operativo de lo que es Firefox o Libreoffice
<danielmato> ok
<EduardoR> hay que definir si es para usuarios de Windo o con conocimientos informáticos o para los que arrancan de cero.
<danielmato> 101 = a arrancar de cero
<danielmato> no importa si tiene conocimientos o no...
<EduardoR> claro, pero el que quiere "migrarse" se le cae un egg
<EduardoR> son 2 perfiles distintos
<EduardoR> a uno hay que enseñarle lo que es un archivo, al otro no
<EduardoR> aunque la lista de temas sea la misma, la profundidad de un perfil a otro cambia
<danielmato> igual dudo que alguien no sepa que es un archivo o una carpeta
<EduardoR> no estoy tan seguro, muchos "creen" que saben
<danielmato> gente, nos vemos mañana
<asterismo> ratman
<asterismo> vos tenes mi video?
<EduardoR> asterismo, el video de flisol?
<EduardoR> yo lo tengo
<asterismo> los van a subir a algun lado?
<asterismo> yo lo quisiera bajar
<EduardoR> Daniel Mato lo está editando
<asterismo> xD
<EduardoR> porque está con audio ambiente
<EduardoR> y tenemos el audio de la consola en MP3 por separado
<asterismo> ahh
<EduardoR> debe pesar 2GB
<asterismo> genial
<EduardoR> y en Uruguay, subir 2G solo a un servidor de una LAN
<asterismo> si entiendo
<asterismo> pero capaz despues lo ponen con un codec mas liviano o algo
<asterismo> o lo suben a youtube de alguna institucion del estado
<asterismo> del MEC o algo asi...
<EduardoR> está en 1440x1080, es un disparate
<asterismo> quiza alguien labura por ahi...
<asterismo> pa si
<EduardoR> no hay con que verlo!!!!
<EduardoR> yo ahora tengo 1280x1024, aún me falta monitor
<EduardoR> voy a morfar algo ;)
<manco> ping
<manco> be1
<manco> buenas
<manco> unimix
<manco> ping
<dylan66>  /set irc_join_delay X 
<ubuntero> Hola a todos soy nuevo ene sto de actualizar ubuntu, tengo el 10.04 lts como puedo actualizarlo a la ultima version, es por comandos desde consola?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-23
<dylan66> va de version es version
<dylan66> no se puede saltear
<ubuntero> ok, o sea q debo subir a la 11 maso, el gestor me dice que está actualizado, lo debo hacer desde consola? ya que no me da opciones
<dylan66> update-manager -d
<ubuntero> Gracias Bob!!! ya está bajando, la pc también tiene win xp instalado debería respetar el grub no??
<dylan66> claro
<ubuntero> Muchas gracias!!! por ahora es todo :)
<dylan66> de nada
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ping
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, estas por hay?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, ocupado
<PabloRubianes> que paso...?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, haz usado juju?
<PabloRubianes> no
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ping
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, sigo ocupado....
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, comentario en el aire.... estamos organizando el uud por hay me comentaron q queria participar!
<SergioMeneses> como siempre bienvenido
<SergioMeneses> unimix, tambien
<PabloRubianes> estoy armando las charlas de la ubucon... casi todo el panel de recepcion de clarlas desaparecio....
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo le paso una propuesta igual!
<PabloRubianes> el 23 no puedo
<PabloRubianes> tengo compromisos ese dia
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el 24?
<PabloRubianes> no era el 23 SergioMeneses ?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, es el 23 y 24
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero andamos pensando si uno o dos dias
<PabloRubianes> horario?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el horario q siempre manejamos
<PabloRubianes> te confirmo en estos dias
<PabloRubianes> dejame ver si organizo los dias
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, te envio la propuesta bien bonita en estos dias te parece?
<PabloRubianes> dale
<manco> ratman_, andas por ahi ?
<manco> SergioMeneses, que tal ?
<SergioMeneses> manco, saludos
<SergioMeneses> ratman_, unimix http://wwwhatsnew.com/2012/05/22/google-presenta-webmaster-academy-para-quien-administra-sitios-web/
<manco> che sergio el otro dia hise aviso.. pero sigue igual
<manco> hay un error de tipeo en la web de ubuntu-uy
<manco> la redireccion para descargar la imagen del 12.04, en el "http" tiene una H de mas.. porl o que te redirecciona mal.. y mas de uno va a dejar el intento por ahi nomas.. jeje
<SergioMeneses> manco, o0
<SergioMeneses> manco, yo no soy de uruguay pero se puede hacer algo
<SergioMeneses> porque no escribes a la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> o tratas de contactar al administrador del sitio
<manco> era la idea.. sabes quien esta administrando ?
<SergioMeneses> manco, pablorubianes sino estoy mal
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-24
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> ratman, como vamos?
<ratman> bien tirando 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, tirando?
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> sip, pensando que no quiero trabajar mas jejeje
<ratman> pero me doy cuenta que no puedo safar
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ratman, hoy llego mi pc nuevo en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<SergioMeneses> tengo un tera y no se para q 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<ratman> jeje mp3
<SergioMeneses> ratman, jajajaja
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, danielmato \o
<danielmato> buenas a todos
<virusuy> buenas
<virusuy> SergioMeneses, LVM !!!!!!!!
<SaMe> virusuy, lvm?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/LVM
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si pero q pasa con vm?
<SergioMeneses> lvm?
<SergioMeneses> me boto la red y quede perdido enla conversación
<virusuy> aplica LVM en ese Tera !!
<danielmato> veo todo muy tranquilo por aca... muy tranquilo, y me preocupa
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, estan planeando algo... 
 * SergioMeneses mira a virusuy y a ratman_ 
<danielmato> quienes? paranoia, conspiración... me gusta
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> aca la gfente consume drogas, es clarisimo
<danielmato> si, esnifan naftalina rallada...
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, me acabo de acordar, ayer fue martes... me olvide...
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, exito!
<manco> jajajaj 
<manco> que estaran tramando?
<manco> che virusuy aprovecho a preguntarte que hoy pregunte y no estabas.. quien esta administrando la web de ubuuntuuy?
<virusuy> manco, hola
<virusuy> son varios
<virusuy> Eduardor, PabloRubianes  son los que mas actividad tienen en relación a eso
<manco> ta, no me des bola, ya lo arreglaron
<manco> pq había encontrado un error d tipeo en el enlace de descarga de las iso;s.. pero ya ta, se ve q leyeron los logs, d mas
<virusuy> jaja es probable que si
<danielmato> manco, siempre se necesitan ojos mirando... es bueno que la gente se involucre
<manco> :D d mas, mas que a las ordenes
<manco> aunque no dispongo de mucho tiempo, ganas no me faltan!
<manco> por suerte ya pude conocer a ratman un ratito en el congreso de software libre y a algún otro
<danielmato> todos tenemos el mismo problema, lo bueno es tener ganas, un 5 minutos que le puedas dedicar es un montón
<PabloRubianes> manco, si digan que tiene mal la pagina
<PabloRubianes> en realidad tenemos que aprolijarla pero por ahora tira
<manco> si, ta genial la web
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, aparecistesssss
<manco> solo q justo el otro día fui a bajar una iso para un amigo y fck, no me linkeaba
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, estaba peleando con una milanesa que se paso de frito....
<danielmato> ja ja
<PabloRubianes> llamar milanesa al carbon es muuuy generoso
<manco> encima el link es a ubuntu madre.. dije ta, acá algo no esta bien, la web de ubuntu.com caida ?!! aajaj
<danielmato> la hiciste vos... o ejem...
<danielmato> digo, la milanga
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, mi hermano
<danielmato> cuec
<manco> jaja
<danielmato> urgente a clases con puglia
<PabloRubianes> con puglia, narda o ana duran
<PabloRubianes> pero esto no se soporta
<PabloRubianes> jjajaja
<manco> che, estamos justo en plena discusion por otro lado de esto, que les parece a uds ?http://www.libreinternetenuruguay.com/
<manco> (buscando argumentaciones de ambos lados :D )
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece una boludes...
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> pero es a titulo personal
<danielmato> es demasiado politico el asunto
<PabloRubianes> igual me parece que eso lo armo claro y movistar
<danielmato> no lo veo mal que exista competencia, por el otro lado, veo que puede estar sirviendo a intereses corporativos
<PabloRubianes> y es cualquiera que junten firmas de usuarios de facebook
<danielmato> o personal... o telmex...
<PabloRubianes> que hagan una juntada de firmas (normal)
<danielmato> hay que ver a donde apunta el server...
<PabloRubianes> esta en USA
<PabloRubianes> el dominio es de namecheap
<PabloRubianes> y no esta a nombre de nadie
<PabloRubianes> y servidores de linode
<PabloRubianes> jaja ahora tienen donate de paypal en la web
<PabloRubianes> que pais generoso Uruguay NOMA!!!
<danielmato> cuac...
<PabloRubianes> copio otra cosa que ya puse en fb
<PabloRubianes> me puse a ver unas cosas... 
<PabloRubianes> movistar para que sea eso tenes que ser afiliado con movil movistar osea mas plata
<PabloRubianes> Ono hay una cuota de 15 euros por mes aparte que no se que es pero es mas plata
<PabloRubianes> comcast tiene limite y el plan que esta en internet libre sale 199 dolares
<PabloRubianes> verizon no encontre el plan 150, solo uno de 50.
<PabloRubianes> vtr solo es apto para uso residencial, por lo que si son legales para no queres un monopolio no podran internet de hogar en una empresa :P
<PabloRubianes> movistar pide tener un cel o sale mas tambien...
<PabloRubianes> no dijeron que antel por 1990 te da 30/2 en fibra (no es la panacea pero ...)
<PabloRubianes> lo de la tabla es cualquiera
<danielmato> pablo, como estuvo la cosa con ayer con lo de la oficializacion...???
<PabloRubianes> eh?
<PabloRubianes> que cpsa
<PabloRubianes> cosa?
<danielmato> no era ayer?
<PabloRubianes> era el 15
<PabloRubianes> y no nos presetamos
<PabloRubianes> es el mes que viene
<danielmato> estoy completamente al horno...
<danielmato> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<PabloRubianes> y falta terminar de armar todo
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> ya que estoy en modo "molestar"
<danielmato> volvemos a organizar la movida de talleres para junio o no?
<PabloRubianes> claro
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> si lo hacemos el 9 lo podemos meter en el paquete
<danielmato> si no igual es meta para el año
<PabloRubianes> dale
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> supongo que volveremos a extension...
<manco> talleres de que es la idea ?
<PabloRubianes> manco, la palabra taller es para darle nombre
<manco> ah ok
<PabloRubianes> en realidad pusimos un swicher 
<danielmato> funcionó asi, trae tu problema y entre todos te enseñamos a resolverlo...
<PabloRubianes> y todos nos conectamos a joder
<manco> ajaj genial
<PabloRubianes> igual tendria que haber clases de algo
<danielmato> terminalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<manco> si mal
<manco> había un chico en ARG que estaban usando los hangouts de google+ para hacer charlas, talleres etc.. 
<danielmato> genial... clases
<manco> capas estaría bueno integrar algo así ?
<danielmato> es la idea, hacer un multitaller al mismo tiempo en varios puntos
<manco> y que están planeando usar para difusión? ósea… para comunicación entre los puntos ?
<danielmato> hangouts o ustream
<danielmato> bueno gente, me estoy durmiendo...
<danielmato> nos hablamos mañana...
<danielmato> hay reunion por ubucon???
<manco> fck, me toy quedando si bata, me fui a fumar un pucho y habia hibernado jajaj
<manco> bueno si, la seguimos otro día, toy para la camucha tambien
<manco> ns vemos gente
<adri> Hola
<adri> Tengo un problema con una de  mis cuentas gmail en thunderbird, ubuntu 12.04. Es algo que me ha pasado de a ratos y luego se arregla solo, pero ahora viene durando bastante. El problema no es de thunderbird ni ubuntu porque también  lo tengo con la misma cuenta en outlook express, windows. Cuando voy a recibir o enviar correo me sale la siguiente leyenda: Se produjo un error al enviar la contraseña. El servidor de correo pop.googlem
<adri> Se produjo un error al enviar la contraseña. El servidor de correo pop.googlemail.com respondió: Username and password not accepted.
<adri> ¿Alquien puede ayudarme? ¿Hay algo que pueda hacer?
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> hay alguien?
<ubuntero_> Hay alguien?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-26
<ratman> holas
<SergioMeneses> un ratman 
<ratman> como va
<SergioMeneses> ratman, bien bien hay con sueño ya xD
<ratman> sip es viernes 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> da como para ir a lsobre
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ya casi me voy
<SergioMeneses> a tirarme en bed a ver tv y quedarme dormido por inercia xd
<ratman> jeje
<SergioMeneses> ratman, nos vemos
<ratman> nos vemos
<SergioMeneses> ratman_, virusuy http://ubuntuclassroomes.wordpress.com/2012/05/26/dia-del-usuario-ubuntu-23-de-junio-llamado-a-instructores/
<virusuy> veamos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-21
<magu42> 00:54  
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-22
<juacom99> wenas
<juacom99> una pregunta la UbuConLA entre que horas va a estar abierta?
<ubuntero> hola a todos, tengo un problema. Tengo en mi compu windows7 y Ubuntu, lo que me pasa es que al actualisar a la versón 1304 no puedo conectarme a internet con ubuntu , si lo hago con windows7 quie me puede ayudar?
<ratman> marcas para acceder a internet
<ubuntero> no lo hago automaticamente 
<ratman> oki pero marca el pc o lo hace el router
<ubuntero> lo hace el router
<ratman> oki
<ratman> haz visto en la barra
<ratman> la confugueracion de red
<ubuntero> si
<ratman> spongo que el router es el que da las ips
<ratman> que tienes fibra o adsl 
<ubuntero> pero no entiendo la cofirguración , se que deben de tener los protocolos 4 y6
<ubuntero> adsl
<ratman> por ahora uruguay es ipv4
<ratman> algun dia pasara a ipv6 
<ratman> mirae si en ipv4 tienes dhcp 
<ubuntero> ok, en window configuran las dos
<ratman> bueno npi qe haga win hehehe
<ratman> hace mucho que no toco uno 
<ubuntero> ok, algo más poque para verlas en linux tengo que reiniciar
<ratman> pera
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-23
<ubuntero> ok
<ratman> en win tienes que tome por dhcp 
<ratman> o tienes puesta ip fija
<ubuntero> no lo se, dicen que la ip cambia cada 12 horas
<ratman> abre una ventana de dos
<ratman> y pon ipconfig
<ubuntero> ok
<ubuntero> esperame
<ratman> te saldra la red
<ratman> eso en windows
<ubuntero> si entiendo
<ratman> mistrame que ip te pone
<ratman> o dime si es 186.52.204.86
<ubuntero> no,tengo todo
<ubuntero> la ip4,la puerta de enlace
<ratman> sip pero que ip pone
<ratman> la qe te puse
<ratman> o otra
<ubuntero> y la mascarasubred
<EduardoR> hola
<ratman> ubuntero, 
<ubuntero> la que me pusiste no es es 198. 18. etc
<ratman> no 
<ratman> 186.52.204.86
<ratman> es que queria tar seguro que la ip fuera intera 
<ratman> que router es el de antel 
<ratman> un thomson
<ubuntero> zte
<ratman> bueno por lo menos saque a los thomson 
<EduardoR> Es lo que me dijeron en Antel, nunca saben que diablos tiene la gente, ni como entender que tienen en una o dos preguntas...
<EduardoR> ubuntero:  Estás en Win o Ubuntu?
<ratman> edu ahora en win 
<ubuntero> ahora en win
<ratman> el uuntu no conecta a internet o mejor dicho no sale a internet
<ubuntero> ok hace el tramite de conectarse y me da mensaje desconectado
<EduardoR> Hay que hacer un antel.deb que haga todos los tests
<ratman> EduardoR eso anotalo 
<EduardoR> lo jodido es como mandarselo si no tiene internet
<EduardoR> :)
<ratman> por lo que pregunte el router es el que da la ip 
<ratman> interna
<ratman> por lo menos es lo que me dijo 
<ubuntero> por mail, lo bajo a una flash
 * ratman tengo mucho lag 
<ratman> ubuntero, me podrias pegar la salida del ipconfig aqui 
<ratman> o en un privado 
<EduardoR> Porque lo mas comun es que hubiese corrido "pppoeconf"
<ratman> EduardoR, me dijo que marca el router
<ratman> por eso no fui por ese lado 
<ratman> es lo que me marea
<ubuntero> 198.18.0.
<ubuntero> 198.18.0.3
<EduardoR> aunque marque mengueche, si corrí el maldito pppoeconf, el networkmanager no conecta 
<ratman> a
<ratman> ubuntero, alguna vez corristes pppoeconf ?
<EduardoR> ubuntero: corriste alguna vez el comando "pppoeconf"???
<ubuntero> un dato 
<ubuntero> no
<ratman> ok
<ubuntero> la versión 1210 no tenìa problemas
<ratman> lo que istes
<ratman> fue una actualizacion 
<EduardoR> pasastes a 13.04 con actualizacion o instalastes de cero?
<ubuntero> no será que al eliminarse los paquetes viejos se perdió algo?
<EduardoR> ok
<ratman> ubuntero, actualizastes o instalastes
<ubuntero> lo actualicé one line
<EduardoR> bien.
<EduardoR> entonces habría que probar "sudo dhclient"
<EduardoR> o sudo dhclient eth0
<ratman> sip y ver si ahi toma la ip
<EduardoR> eso te dice todo el proceso, le pregunta a los servidores, espera respuesta, todo lo va mostrando
<EduardoR> es muy didáctico
<ubuntero> esos comandos como se ejecuta?
<EduardoR> puede que el servidor no conteste, o que la respuesta no le sirva (que le ofrezca un IP que no le guste)
<ratman> abres uan consola
<ratman> o un terminal 
<EduardoR> Ctrl-Alt-T
<ratman> y lo pones alli 
<ubuntero> ok reinicio y ago eso?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> luego 
<ratman> de ese
<ratman> prueba acceder a internet
<EduardoR> todo pasalo a un TXT
<ratman> o puedes poner ifconfig 
<ratman> para ver si te dio una ip 
<EduardoR> y así nos sirve para saber que pasa si no anda
<ratman> del tipo 198.18.0.NN
<EduardoR> WTF? 198.18.0.3
<EduardoR> eso es publico
<ratman> edu es a ip interna de su red
<ratman> tiene un router
<EduardoR> no
<EduardoR> no 
<EduardoR> no
<EduardoR> noooooo
<EduardoR> está discando
<EduardoR> 192 es privada, 198 es el f*** pppoe
 * ratman pregunto si el pc macaba
<EduardoR> es fibra optica?
<ratman> marcaba
<ubuntero> ok copio todo y lo hago para mañana porque tengo que madrugar
<EduardoR> los router de zte de fibra optica permiten discar 
<ratman> sip lo se
<EduardoR> y al mismo tiempo ser router
<ratman> si se los pides
<ratman> por defecto marcan ellos
<ubuntero> edu y ratman gracias por ahora
<EduardoR> pero puede estar en bridge 
<ratman> de nada
<EduardoR> disculpa la complicacion
<ratman> maniana avisanso o seguimos
<EduardoR> pero cada vez que la quieren simplificar nos complican
<ratman> edu lo se 
<ubuntero> todo forma parte del aprendisaje
<ratman> yo lo pedi en bridge
<ubuntero> me gusta aprender y enseñar
<EduardoR> es muy loco
<EduardoR> qu epermita discar 
<EduardoR> siendo router
<ratman> :)
<EduardoR> hay un comando magico
<EduardoR> que dice si hay modem (no router)
<EduardoR> sudo pppoe-discovery 
<EduardoR> si da varias lines diciendo antel, es modem
<ratman> sp debe tirar un monton de intentos por lo que veo 
<mmorena> Hola gente, como va?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-24
<EduardoRix> opa, llegué!
<EduardoRix> casi me olvido
<ratman> je
<ratman> rias cosas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-26
<ubuntero> pregunta
<ubuntero> Como se realizan  las inscripciones?
<magu42> dom may 26 17:34:21 UYT 2013
<ratman> cambio de pc
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-20
<adrivoir__> Buenas, ando buscando usuarios de debian uruguay... en que servidor los puedo encontrar?
<magu42> adrivoir__⟿  irc.debian.org   #debian-uy
<magu42> pero nunca hay nadie 
<magu42> o casi nunca
<adrivoir__> ok, gracias
<ubuntera> buenos días
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-22
<ratman> holas magu
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> aqui estava leyendo lo del curso para las internas
<magu42> viendo la charla de Daniel que había visto un cacho nomás
<magu42> uhh te toca?
<magu42> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4r3v98Wkg8
<magu42> ratman⟿ te toca mesa
<ratman> soy secretario
<magu42> tomá
<ratman> por desgracia me toco mesa con ceibalita
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> el sistema lo hizo un niño
<ratman> para mi 
<magu42> por
<magu42> no lo vi
<ratman> solo lo vi manejar y vi 4 errores
<ratman> 1 acceder al sistema operativo
<ratman> 2 las ventanas se van para atras y te trancan todo 
<ratman> hehe
<magu42> uhh
<magu42> en la chicas con fedora?
<ratman> 3 en el acta de clausura si se te borran las observaciones del dia
<ratman> se pierden
<ratman> eejje
<ratman> y la logica de los votos observados estan mal 
<ratman> a y se mandan el resultado por internet
<magu42> ummmm
<ratman> todavia no llegue a ese paso
<magu42> mtm  jeje
<ratman> maniana tengo 2 horas y media mas de curso
<magu42> ceno y vuelvo
<ratman> ok
<magu42> back
<ratman> :)
<magu42> terminé de ver la charla de Daniel , muy buena
<magu42> me había perdido una parte
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> cuidado llegó el trisquelero
<ratman> hjejej
<dmurana> jajaj
<ratman> creo que la otra vez lo vi por miguelete caminando
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> como va dmurana ?
<dmurana> bien, acá andamos, terminando laburo y viendo la charla de dbertúa del flisol
<magu42> recién terminé  de verla 
<dmurana> yo la vi cortada en el flisol, ahora me puse a verla completa
<magu42> me pasó lo mismo dmurana 
<dmurana> de paso voy a ver de armar un Trisquel "DiGra" a ver si lo paso a dbertua al lado luminoso de la fuerza
<magu42> vas a ver que entro como al minuto 45
<magu42> o más
<magu42> él encantado , si le anda todo , ni chista
<magu42> al contrario
<dmurana> la joda es que en la netbook de dbertua no lo pude hacer ni bootear
<magu42> entonces no va a poder ser  :-)
<ratman> a mi me mato lo del projector
<magu42> que pasó ratman ? no recuerdo nada raro
<ratman> me dio lios con la resolucion 
<magu42> ahh  esa parte no la vi jejeje
<ratman> me quedo el pc con dos monitores porque si unia los 2
<ratman> no andaba el proyector
<magu42> me encantaría ir algun dia a una charla donde no conozca a nadie de la organización y así poder disfrutar tranqui
<ratman> eso me quito la chance de mostrar el menu y esas cosas
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> eso es por no hacer una prueba antes
<magu42> siempre caemos de una con todo
<ratman> tenaimso a bertua
<ratman> que no nos dejaba
<ratman> jejeje
<magu42> por eso
<magu42> siempre es asi
<magu42> tremendo
<magu42> regalados maaaaal
<magu42> es lo que hay valooooorr
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> nas sergo 
<SergioMeneses> ratman, PabloRubianes CarlosNeyPastor saludos
<magu42>    Nas Noches
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<ratman> ta mañana
<ubunterouy> hola tengo una consulta
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-23
<ratman> nas magu
<magu42> nas ratman 
<ratman> ue tal todo
<magu42> bien , dia mojado pero bien
<magu42> vos?
<ratman> ahi tirando 
<ratman> por suerte ya se termino el curso 
<ratman> ehehe
<magu42> que bueno
<magu42> no era tan largo entonces
<ratman> 2 dias
<magu42> ahh
<ratman> 2 horas y media
<ratman> cada dia
<ratman> ejej
<ratman> esta frio 
<magu42> pucha que si
<magu42> no me gusta el frio
<magu42> y con lluvia y viento menos
<ratman> y con todo mescaldo menos
<magu42> como hoy
<efpc2003> buenas
<efpc2003> pregunta...
<dmurana> buenas
<efpc2003> dónde puedo ver los errores del sistema pues... se cuelga ubuntu 12.04.4
<efpc2003> se cuelga cuando hago funcionar flash y/o sonido alsa/pulse no sé bien qué pasa
<efpc2003> sucede con todas las tuberías... hasta vera tv
<efpc2003> y también con el vlc al escuchar emisoras de radio
<efpc2003> estoy al borde de hacerle un fatality
<efpc2003> en algún lugar queda algún crash log ?
<efpc2003> hasta mañana
<dmurana> ops, me fui a preparar capuccino y me olvidé de esto
<dmurana> jej
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-18
<magu42> ..
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-19
<magu42> pet
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-20
<magu42> https://www.fayerwayer.com/2015/05/suecia-le-retira-el-dominio-a-the-pirate-bay/
<magu42> ja
<PabloRubianes> magu42:  de pasada... ya compraron 6 mas
<PabloRubianes> nos vemos
<magu42> que cosa?
<PabloRubianes> dominios
<magu42> si , está en el articulo
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> ja ni lo lei vi el titulo
<magu42> por eso lo puse mas que nada 
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana hablamos
<magu42> ok
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<magu42> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-21
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos CarlosNeyPastor ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, un poco dolorido de la espalda
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<magu42> todo tranquilo
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-22
<magu42> jue may 21 23:14:56 UYT 2015
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-23
<magu42> ⅀ ⬤
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-24
<magu42> ⬤
#ubuntu-uy 2016-05-25
<calisto> hola gente? han visto a asterismo?
#ubuntu-uy 2016-05-26
<magu42> mié may 25 23:41:15 UYT 2016
#ubuntu-uy 2018-05-27
<hackdark> Buenas
<hackdark> Como va
<hackdark> Alguien sabe que paso con Ubuntu Uruguay?
